# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2017



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2017 às 10:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hitchens (1 Jun 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde.

32,3ºC
Humidade relativa: 36%
Vento: NNW 16 km/h.

A fábrica de células da Extremadura espanhola continua a fornecer cumulonimbus bem desenvoltos, ao cuidado do seguimento na raia do Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2017 às 22:09)

Boas,
Dia normal de verão, com calor e a típica intensificação do vento de NW ao final da tarde. Alguma neblina de manhã e no horizonte para oeste havia nevoeiro. Enquanto o vento se mantiver nesta direção,  as noites e o inicio da manhã são sempre bem frescos e húmidos, o que é bom. 
Máx: *34,9ºC*
Min: *14,5ºC
*
Agora estão *22,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2017 às 12:29)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *13,4ºC*
Agora estão *27,7ºC* com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2017 às 12:50)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo
Mínima de 15°C
Agora estão 25°C
................................
Hoje de tarde viajo até Gondomar, volto domingo.
Bom fim semana amigos!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

Boas,
mais um dia que começou com algum nevoeiro, mas só se dá por ele quem se levanta cedo, (o que nem sempre é o meu caso), pois rapidamente dissipa, pelo menos ainda não temos o inferno das noites tropicais.
Neste momento sol e a temperatura ronda os 29ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

Boas,
Bom ventinho fresco agora ao final da tarde e algumas nuvens altas que deram uma cor diferente ao céu para além do azul. 




A máxima foi* 32,7ºC*
Agora estão *23,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2017 às 14:12)

Boas,
Dia muito agradável por aqui! Céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e estão *26,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2017 às 19:22)

Boas,
Máx: *28,6ºC*
Min: *13,9ºC*

A noite promete ser novamente bem fresca, estão *21,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2017 às 03:52)

Temperatura atual de 13°C
Algum vento

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Boas,
Sem nada para contar de diferente nos últimos dias. Hoje apareceram algumas nuvens altas mas neste momento o céu já está completamente limpo.
Máx: *27,8ºC*
Min: *10,4ºC*

Agora, vento moderado de NW e estão *24,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

Boas,
Dia de sol
Algumas nuvens de manhã, mas depois ficou limpo
Mínima de 12°C
Máxima de 27°C
Atual de 23°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2017 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC

O ano passado, por esta, altura, a coisa andava mais fresquinha, se este ano, for ano de nortada, o Algarve vai ser um forno, mas ainda é cedo, para ver, já que no ano passado, a coisa começou a esquentar, lá para dias 20, por isso, não lamentem a falta de noites tropicais, porque depois podem enjoar de tantas. 

Mal, de nós, se a 5 de Junho já fossemos com noites tropicais consecutivas...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jun 2017 às 09:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Sem nada para contar de diferente nos últimos dias. Hoje apareceram algumas nuvens altas mas neste momento o céu já está completamente limpo.
> Máx: *27,8ºC*
> Min: *10,4ºC*
> ...


A partir de amanhã acabou o sossego, já se prevêem temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºc durante vários dias, aí em Arronches o IPMA já prevê 37/38ºc.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jun 2017 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo
Mínima de 13°C
T.atual de 28°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> A partir de amanhã acabou o sossego, já se prevêem temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºc durante vários dias, aí em Arronches o IPMA já prevê 37/38ºc.


Se a previsão do IPMA se concretizasse, a partir de amanhã teria dias e dias consecutivos com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC. Lá se vai a pouca água que ainda temos nas ribeiras para regar  Ou as coisas mudam, ou a situação vai ficar muito grave caso seja a repetição do ano passado. Espero que não mas as previsões não têm amenizado nada e esta ultima saída do GFS então nem se fala.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2017 às 02:08)

Bem vindo de volta, vento de Leste...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2017 às 13:15)

Boas,
Vento praticamente nulo e vai aquecendo bem  Estão *32,1ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2017 às 17:37)

Boa tarde 
Estão 35.1ºC aqui pelo centro da cidade de Vendas Novas..


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2017 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de 13°C
Vento quente de leste 
Céu limpo
Vento nulo 
Temperatura de 35°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2017 às 19:10)

Boa tarde. 
Depois de uma mínima interessante *+13,8ºC,* uma máxima bem quente *+36,7ºC*. 
Agora ainda *+34,4ºC.
*
_p.s. Na sala tenho neste momento +30ºC._


----------



## joselamego (7 Jun 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 36,5°C
Atual de 27°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2017 às 23:03)

Boas,
Nova máxima do ano e boa amplitude térmica!
Máx: *36,9ºC*
Min: *9,8ºC
*
Agora estão *24,2ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2017 às 23:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e noite tropical. Aí, estão elas, lindas e maravilhosas, menos de 80 é pouco. 

Máxima: 32.6ºC
mínima: 21.2ºC
actual: 23.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2017 às 13:40)

Boas,
Céu por nuvens altas 
Está abafado 
Mínima de 18°C
Atual de 30°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2017 às 21:24)

Boas,
A temperatura hoje foi mais baixa, mas as nuvens altas tornaram o ambiente extremamente abafado, o que é mais horrível. 
Ao final do dia o céu estava assim:








Máx: *33,5ºC*
Min: *17,3ºC*

Agora o vento de Noroeste vai aliviando, se não fosse isso a noite estaria extremamente quente.
Tatual: *23,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Boa noite,
Dia abafado 
Máxima de 31°C
Atual de 22,6°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (9 Jun 2017 às 12:42)

Boa tarde.

Não querendo embarcar naquela meteopatia ciclotímica portuguesa - aquela que dá a impressão de sermos dos animais mais inadaptados ao meio em todo o planeta - convenhamos que, à medida que os modelos vão convergindo e os produtos vão sendo publicados, as previsões são absolutamente catastróficas para esta zona do país, considerando um inverno seco e uma primavera com sucessivas anomalias térmicas consideráveis.

Estão 26ºC;
Vento (quase nulo) de NW;
Hum. relativa: 47%.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2017 às 13:28)

Boas,
O dia segue um pouco mais fresco que os interiores mas será o único, daqui para a frente.
Estão *27,2ºC* com algum vento de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2017 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e abafado.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC

Segundo a previsão automática do IPMA para os próximos 10 dias em Olhão, a partir da próxima noite até ao fim, todas as noites serão tropicais.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

Boa noite,
Céu marcado com algumas nuvens altas 
Máxima de 29°C
Mínima de 15°C
Atual de 25°C
A partir de amanhã vai ser sempre acima dos 30 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 14°C
T.atual de 31°C
Ainda vai subir, vai ser a torrar toda a semana 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

Boas,
O inferno chegou e parece que a tendência é continuar e piorar. 
Máx: *36,6ºC*
Min: *12,3ºC*

Tatual: *32,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2017 às 22:14)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 34°C
Os próximos dias será pior 
Atual de 23°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2017 às 18:26)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16°C
T.máxima de 35,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jun 2017 às 18:38)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu limpo
> Mínima de 16°C
> T.máxima de 35,5°C
> ...



A minha estação registou só 33.1ºC de máxima, será que é por estar constantemente a apanhar a nortada ou será por as pilhas estarem fracas ?? 
Pegões penso que não chegou aos 34ºC


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2017 às 20:56)

Boas,
Nova máxima anual mas nem vale a pena mudar na assinatura porque amanhã vai ser batida novamente 
Máx: *37,1ºC*
Min *17,2ºC
*
Tatual: *29,3ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC

Amanhã, deverá subir mais um pouco, para dar uma valente queda (cerca de 6 a 10ºC) na 3ª feira, isto só no Algarve.

Abençoada lestada, água do mar este ano tem que chegar aos 30ºC menos é fria.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

Boas,
Dia algo quente por aqui também, a máxima foi de *33.5ºc*, neste momento estão *25ºcºc* e para os próximos tempos só se prevê calor e mais calor.
As dificuldades em dormir já vão apertando no meu quarto tenho *26.4ºc*, portanto está mais calor dentro de casa do que lá fora.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jun 2017 às 09:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> As dificuldades em dormir já vão apertando no meu quarto tenho *26.4ºc*, portanto está mais calor dentro de casa do que lá fora.



Sou outro que se queixa da temperatura no quarto...  Vai começar a fase dos duches antes de ir para a cama, pois é a única forma de adormecer...

Bom dia

Dias tórridos nos esperam, pois este fim de semana já foi um prelúdio do forno... Ontem estive por Badajoz e, apesar de ser manhã, já era insuportável manter-se mais de 5 minutos ao sol. Durante a tarde foi para descansar em casa, pois o calor era insuportável.
Agora em Arronches, céu limpo, vento nulo e temperaturas próximas dos 26º/27º. Adivinho uma tarde com a temperatura mais alta para este ano nos registo do nosso colega @joralentejano


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 09:44)

Boas,
Nem 10 da manhã são e já estão 27ºc, acredito que em alguns locais vai passar dos 40ºc.
É o Verão no seu esplendor.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 12:41)

Boas,
Já estão *35,9ºC  *o vento é nulo.
Se não chegar aos 40ºC, vai ficar lá perto.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Já estão *35,9ºC  *o vento é nulo.
> Se não chegar aos 40ºC, vai ficar lá perto.


Aqui estão *32ºc*.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

*35ºC* em Aljustrel, Beja. 
Secura total aqui pelo Alentejo.


----------



## Hitchens (12 Jun 2017 às 13:04)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento, 32ºC; nas próximas 3 horas deveremos escalar mais uns 8/9ºC.
a) não sei o que pensar sobre a instabilidade modelada pelo Estofex;
b) certeza porém é que, olhando para os cenários a médio prazo, já suspiramos pelos dias com previsão de máximas situadas nos frescos 33/34ºC.
c) podia ser pior: as noites têm trazido alguma humidade e temperaturas na casa dos 16/17ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 13:10)

Hitchens disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Neste momento, 32ºC; nas próximas 3 horas deveremos escalar mais uns 8/9ºC.
> a) não sei o que pensar sobre a instabilidade modelada pelo Estofex;
> ...


Se nada mudar, isto é apenas uma amostra do que nos espera no fim de semana. E ai, com vento de leste já nem as noites serão agradáveis. 
__________
*36,4ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 13:34)

*38ºC* em Ourique, Beja!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 14:28)

*38,6ºC*


----------



## Super Trovoada (12 Jun 2017 às 14:52)

Redondo já nos 40ºC http://www.meteoredondo.com/


----------



## Hitchens (12 Jun 2017 às 14:52)

Uma décima abaixo do parceiro @joralentejano, (38.5ºC) mas com margem de progressão. 
Pressão atmosférica em queda progressiva (agora nos 1011.7 mb); vento de NW a intensificar-se num registo médio de 13 km/h.

O satélite identifica algum desenvolvimento vertical em Espanha, ~100 km a Leste do distrito da Guarda. Será?


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 15:07)

Hitchens disse:


> Uma décima abaixo do parceiro @joralentejano, (38.5ºC) mas com margem de progressão.
> Pressão atmosférica em queda progressiva (agora nos 1011.7 mb); vento de NW a intensificar-se num registo médio de 13 km/h.
> 
> O satélite identifica algum desenvolvimento vertical em Espanha, ~100 km a Leste do distrito da Guarda. Será?


Sim, é possível que apareçam alguns aguaceiros dispersos e localizados nas zonas montanhosas, de resto não se prevê nada de especial a não ser calor. Pode ser que depois da loucura de calor do próximo fim de semana venham as típicas trovoadas de São João que há muitos anos que não aparecem.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 15:09)

Está quase lá,* 39,1ºC*
A temperatura está disparada devido à ausência de vento, está horrível.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Está quase lá,* 39,1ºC*
> A temperatura está disparada devido à ausência de vento, está horrível.



Realmente horrível...aqui por Portalegre também!!! Mas pior mesmo são as noite, esta deverá ter mínimas superiores a 25º á vontade!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jun 2017 às 15:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Está quase lá,* 39,1ºC*
> A temperatura está disparada devido à ausência de vento, está horrível.



Mau...mas aqui sempre menos quente que Arronches!!!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Realmente horrível...aqui por Portalegre também!!! Mas pior mesmo são as noite, esta deverá ter mínimas superiores a 25º á vontade!!!


Sim, é de facto o pior nessa cidade. Nesta última noite houve uma grande diferença de temperatura entre a zona baixa e alta da cidade. A mínima horária da EMA desde a meia noite foi de* 26,6ºC* Entretanto na zona baixa, a mínima da estação do @SpiderVV  foi de *18,9ºC*, incrível.


Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Mau...mas aqui sempre menos quente que Arronches!!!


Sim, a diferença deve ser cerca de 4ºC ou mais devido ao facto de estar num vale e sem vento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Jun 2017 às 15:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, é de facto o pior nessa cidade. Nesta última noite houve uma grande diferença de temperatura entre a zona baixa e alta da cidade. A mínima horária da EMA desde a meia noite foi de* 26,6ºC* Entretanto na zona baixa, a mínima da estação do @SpiderVV  foi de *18,9ºC*, incrível.
> 
> Sim, a diferença deve ser cerca de 4ºC ou mais devido ao facto de estar num vale e sem vento.




No entanto as máximas são mais elevadas. Sigo com 34.1ºC cá em cima!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 15:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> *38ºC* em Ourique, Beja!


Cheguei à praia de Odeceixe com *26ºC*. Imaginem o choque térmico...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 16:35)

Boas,
Está feita a máxima do ano...até ao próximo fim de semana! 
Máx: *40,1ºC*
Min: *15,2ºC*

Começam a surgir grandes torres a leste.
Tatual: *39,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2017 às 16:48)

36,6ºC por aqui... Brasa!



joralentejano disse:


> Sim, é de facto o pior nessa cidade. Nesta última noite houve uma grande diferença de temperatura entre a zona baixa e alta da cidade. A mínima horária da EMA desde a meia noite foi de* 26,6ºC* Entretanto na zona baixa, a mínima da estação do @SpiderVV  foi de *18,9ºC*, incrível.
> 
> Sim, a diferença deve ser cerca de 4ºC ou mais devido ao facto de estar num vale e sem vento.


O vento tem estado do quadrante oeste, o que dá inversão térmica. Útil para refrescar a casa, mas parece-me que isso vai acabar.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 17:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Está feita a máxima do ano...até ao próximo fim de semana!
> Máx: *40,1ºC*
> Min: *15,2ºC*
> ...


Por aqui chegou aos *36ºc, *também várias torres visíveis para o lado de Espanha.
Com esta fornalha está mesmo bom para assar sardinhas, acho que nem preciso de fazer lume, é pôr o grelhador ao sol e esperar que se assem.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

Grandes torres para leste, provavelmente já há células em desenvolvimento.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2017 às 18:38)

37,1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2017 às 19:00)

Consigo ver as células a sul de Badajoz, daqui de Loulé.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Final de tarde com algumas tempestades junto à fronteira. Aproveitem pessoal para ir caçar. 
Agora ao final do dia, inicio da noite conseguem muito boas fotos de clarões e raios destas células.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2017 às 19:56)

Imenso desenvolvimento a sudeste, com alguma pujança.


----------



## Hitchens (12 Jun 2017 às 20:03)

Bom CAPE a favorecer o desenvolvimento vertical das células, já no interior do distrito de Évora.
Aumenta a intensidade do vento, a sustentar uns ainda 33.3ºC.
Fez-se um final de tarde bonito por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC


----------



## Hitchens (12 Jun 2017 às 20:45)

Segue para NW. Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2017 às 20:56)

Estão as duas células significativas a perder pujança. A que está a SE parece estar estacionária a Sul de Elvas.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 21:19)

Boas bigornas, mas parece que já estão a perder força, ficam algumas fotos:
SE:









~
A bigorna ao por do sol: 








NE:




O pôr do sol hoje fez-me lembrar a savana 








___________
Não há vento nenhum, está extremamente horrível, um inferno! 
Estão ainda *32,2ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Obrigado pelas fotos pessoal. Mais alguém tem fotos ou videos da trovoada?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Jun 2017 às 21:43)

Hoje dia extremamente quente pelo Baixo Alentejo. Tive que ir a Beja a meio da tarde e o termómetro do carro sempre a marcar 39/40ºC. Muito, mas mesmo muito calor. Agora mais para o fim da tarde, levantou-se um vento que amenizou um pouco o inferno.
Fica também uma foto das células que se formaram (foto tirada cerca das 20:00).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2017 às 21:48)

Parece haver alguns resíduos em formação ainda assim.






32,6ºC.


----------



## Mike26 (12 Jun 2017 às 21:58)

(A reportar a partir de cerca de 10km a norte de Reguengos de Monsaraz)

Incrível a célula que se formou ligeiramente a este do Redondo, praticamente sobre a zona do Alandroal. Conseguia ver o topo da célula e vários relâmpagos que caíram  só lamento imenso o facto de não ter equipamento próprio para boas fotos/vídeos


----------



## Hitchens (12 Jun 2017 às 21:59)

Caros,
Não vou dar o seguimento de hoje por findo, uma vez que estas células - muito instáveis - desenvolvem-se com demasiada rapidez, desorganizam-se, perdem energia, para depois se reorganizarem uns quilómetros a oeste. A acompanhar.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2017 às 22:05)

Vento, por sinal mais frio, a intensificar, célula perto provavelmente.

42 km/h NW.


----------



## Mike26 (13 Jun 2017 às 00:01)

Durante a tarde consegui fotografar esta célula em formação a leste daqui (aquela que se formou a sul de Badajoz). Foto tirada com o telemóvel.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2017 às 00:02)

Grande calor por aqui (Olhão).
*26,9°C *e melgas everywhere.


----------



## Hitchens (13 Jun 2017 às 12:01)

29ºC; céu limpo; Hum. relativa: 42%, em radical contraste com o que se passa no litoral norte.
As previsões a médio prazo continuam a não ser particularmente encorajadoras; a situação começa a tomar contornos de extrema gravidade por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
T.minima de 18°C
Atual de 31°C
Estou a preparar - me psicologicamente e fisicamente para o fim semana com temperaturas de 43°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2017 às 13:22)

Boas,
Dia mais "fresco" hoje, estão neste momento *33,5°C *com vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

Boa tarde. 
A minha mãe disse-me agora que ontem a máxima atingiu os 38.0°c. 
Agora está nos 33.2°c
Arealão, Ermidas do Sado. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

Boas,
A temperatura ainda subiu bem porque o vento tornou-se praticamente nulo.  A mínima foi tropical  nem no verão passado registei uma, incrível ao que isto está a chegar. 
Máx: *36,1ºC*
Min: *20,4ºC
*
Agora estão *35,3ºC*

Hoje o Algarve e o sul do Baixo Alentejo beneficiaram bem do levante. Notável descida da temperatura na estação de Alcácer do Sal assim que o vento rodou para Oeste. Enfim, tudo depende do vento.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2017 às 19:38)

Boas,
Lestada, máxima de 34°C
Pior vai ser partir sexta .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Super Trovoada (13 Jun 2017 às 23:55)

Acabei de observar um fenómeno para o qual não tenho explicação. Estava na rua há mais ou menos 10 minutos e houve um enorme clarão azul claro no céu (maior do que um relâmpago porque iluminou tudo como se fosse dia) e ao mesmo tempo a iluminação pública desapareceu por completo. Alguém sabe o que poderá ter sido? Vivo em Redondo, Évora e o clarão foi para sul mas já vi no radar e não há trovoadas


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2017 às 00:37)

Boas!
Dia de levante por Olhão e Tavira. O dia começou bastante nublado por nuvens baixas e algo fresco.
Fui à praia da Manta Rota, à tarde, e estava-se muito bem. O mar estava agitado mas a temperatura da água estava divinal, como é habitual. Das melhores praias ou talvez a melhor do Algarve, com certeza!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2017 às 00:37)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Acabei de observar um fenómeno para o qual não tenho explicação. Estava na rua há mais ou menos 10 minutos e houve um enorme clarão azul claro no céu (maior do que um relâmpago porque iluminou tudo como se fosse dia) e ao mesmo tempo a iluminação pública desapareceu por completo. Alguém sabe o que poderá ter sido? Vivo em Redondo, Évora e o clarão foi para sul mas já vi no radar e não há trovoadas


Talvez um meteoro?


----------



## Mike26 (14 Jun 2017 às 00:39)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Acabei de observar um fenómeno para o qual não tenho explicação. Estava na rua há mais ou menos 10 minutos e houve um enorme clarão azul claro no céu (maior do que um relâmpago porque iluminou tudo como se fosse dia) e ao mesmo tempo a iluminação pública desapareceu por completo. Alguém sabe o que poderá ter sido? Vivo em Redondo, Évora e o clarão foi para sul mas já vi no radar e não há trovoadas



Eu durante esta semana estou a reportar perto de Reguengos de Monsaraz, estou praticamente a sul do Redondo e não dei por nada  sem falar que o céu por aqui esteve limpo durante o dia inteiro. Não faço ideia o que poderá ter acontecido.


----------



## Super Trovoada (14 Jun 2017 às 14:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Talvez um meteoro?


Tendo sido meteoro, não encontro relação com a iluminação pública ter ido abaixo. Poderá ter sido coincidência mas é estranho ter sido ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Super Trovoada (14 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

Mike26 disse:


> Eu durante esta semana estou a reportar perto de Reguengos de Monsaraz, estou praticamente a sul do Redondo e não dei por nada  sem falar que o céu por aqui esteve limpo durante o dia inteiro. Não faço ideia o que poderá ter acontecido.


O que quer que tenha sido aconteceu longe, muito mais longe que Reguengos, ainda esperei para ver se ouvia som ou a luz outra vez mas não voltou a acontecer.


----------



## Hitchens (14 Jun 2017 às 15:07)

Boas,
Dia manifestamente mais fresco que os anteriores. De momento com 33.2ºC; a Hum. relativa está próxima dos 40%.
A manhã caracterizou-se por nevoeiro baixo até próximo das 11:30.
Alguma apreensão com as modelações porduzidas para este fim de semana: para além das temperaturas previstas, 43/44ºC, está modelada uma atmosfera muito instável, que pode resultar em eventos localizados de downburts, o que poderá ser potencialmente gravoso tendo em conta o estado debilitado do montado (solo e árvores).


----------



## joselamego (14 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 31°C
Hoje menos calor do que ontem...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

Hitchens disse:


> Boas,
> Dia manifestamente mais fresco que os anteriores. De momento com 33.2ºC; a Hum. relativa está próxima dos 40%.
> A manhã caracterizou-se por nevoeiro baixo até próximo das 11:30.
> Alguma apreensão com as modelações porduzidas para este fim de semana: para além das temperaturas previstas, 43/44ºC, está modelada uma atmosfera muito instável, que pode resultar em eventos localizados de downburts, o que poderá ser potencialmente gravoso tendo em conta o estado debilitado do montado (solo e árvores).


Temperaturas superiores a 40ºC e com instabilidade é algo extremamente horrível. O ambiente vai ficar extremamente abafado se as trovoadas que aparecerem forem secas, o que será mais certo. É bom que nos preparemos porque vai ser complicado.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jun 2017 às 16:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Temperaturas superiores a 40ºC e com instabilidade é algo extremamente horrível. O ambiente vai ficar extremamente abafado se as trovoadas que aparecerem forem secas, o que será mais certo. É bom que nos preparemos porque vai ser complicado.



Sei bem o que isso é, desloquei-me o ano passado em visita ao Pinhão e o calor era simplesmente sufocante, algo com que nunca tinha lidado e até foi a primeira vez que me senti mal por causa do calor.

Recordo-me que havia Cumulonimbus em todos os quadrantes e a meio da tarde foi sempre a descarregar chuva/granizo e trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

criz0r disse:


> Sei bem o que isso é, desloquei-me o ano passado em visita ao Pinhão e o calor era simplesmente sufocante, algo com que nunca tinha lidado e até foi a primeira vez que me senti mal por causa do calor.
> 
> Recordo-me que havia Cumulonimbus em todos os quadrantes e a meio da tarde foi sempre a descarregar chuva/granizo e trovoada.


É como muita gente diz, o tempo típico de trovoadas. O ambiente é extremamente sufocante, sua-se por todo o lado e não sabemos onde nos meter. Apenas as pessoas que têm AC em casa se safam. Na última trovoada que houve aqui na zona, senti isso porque para além do céu estar nublado pelas bigornas das células, a humidade aumenta e enquanto a célula não se aproximou o vento era nulo. Na segunda feira também aconteceu o mesmo, enquanto o céu não limpou e o vento não apareceu a temperatura manteve-se sempre na ordem dos 30ºC até para além das 22h. Até tenho medo do que ai vem porque acho que nunca houve instabilidade com temperaturas na ordem dos 42/43ºC   (que eu me lembre). Veremos o que nos espera...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2017 às 17:44)

Boas,
Máx: *35,4ºC*
Min: *19,2ºC
*
Nos próximos dias, pelo andar da carruagem só vou ter mínimas tropicais. 
Tatual: *34,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (14 Jun 2017 às 20:17)

Boas,
Só transpiro e estou sempre beber água ...
Máxima de 32°C
Atual de 28°C
Nas próximas horas e dias, as noites  serão tropicais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2017 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máx: *35,4ºC*
> Min: *19,2ºC
> *
> ...



Até, estás com sorte ainda a pensar em noites tropicais, eu já levo 5 noites tropicais seguidas e pelas previsões virão mais 10 a caminho.  Este ano, quero ter 100 noites tropicais, venha ele forte e feio.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com muita poeira e alguma nebulosidade.

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC

Como, é que uma rent-a-car tem um parque de estacionamento de carros, num terreno com restolho até ao joelho, aquilo é bom para queimar.   Resultado, pelo menos, 40 viaturas ardidas, é de génio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jun 2017 às 21:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como, é que uma rent-a-car tem um parque de estacionamento de carros, num terreno com restolho até ao joelho, aquilo é bom para queimar.   Resultado, pelo menos, 40 viaturas ardidas, é de génio.



Off-Topic: isso é uma verdadeira Andança... (era inevitável a piada)



algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano, quero ter 100 noites tropicais, venha ele forte e feio.



@algarvio1980 mude-se para Portalegre e não quererá nenhuma...

Boa noite

Dias tórridos, noites escaldantes... Vou comprar uma arca e hibernar.... O telemóvel fala em 27º actualmente em Portalegre, mas em casa estou com perto de 30º... Com as previsões dos próximos dias, mais vale sub-alugar a casa para sauna alentejana...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2017 às 21:49)

Boas!
Depois de ter passado o dia em Sevilha (calor, muito calor, e humidade, muita humidade! ), a noite segue bastante agradável e húmida por Olhão. 
As melgas voltaram em força.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Depois de ter passado o dia em Sevilha (calor, muito calor, e humidade, muita humidade! ), a noite segue bastante agradável e húmida por Olhão.
> As melgas voltaram em força.



Por acaso, a zona onde moro ainda não tive melgas este ano. Mas, se for, para a baixa olhanense ui é um festim.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2017 às 22:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por acaso, a zona onde moro ainda não tive melgas este ano. Mas, se for, para a baixa olhanense ui é um festim.


É que é por todo o lado! Há que ter muito cuidado, principalmente o pessoal (como eu) que tem reações alérgicas às picadas.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2017 às 22:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como, é que uma rent-a-car tem um parque de estacionamento de carros, num terreno com restolho até ao joelho, aquilo é bom para queimar.   Resultado, pelo menos, 40 viaturas ardidas, é de génio.


Nem por terem visto aquilo que aconteceu no Andanças em Castelo de Vide no verão passado pensam nas consequências que isso pode ter, enfim.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2017 às 22:58)

Boas,
A noite por aqui segue agradável com algum vento de Noroeste, mas é incrível como não faz a temperatura descer, é um sinal daquilo que teremos nos próximos dias. Estão *25,9ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2017 às 23:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A noite por aqui segue agradável com algum vento de Noroeste, mas é incrível como não faz a temperatura descer, é um sinal daquilo que teremos nos próximos dias. Estão *25,9ºC*


é melhor pôr a cama na rua e dormir lá, mas pensando bem se calhar é melhor não, se não também somos atacados pelos mosquitos.
Bom,  tenho 28ºc no meu quarto sem qualquer ventilação para refrescar a casa, imagino então no fim-de-semana com temperaturas mínimas acima dos 25ºc, lá vou ter de ligar a ventoinha.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 23:20)

Hitchens disse:


> Alguma apreensão com as modelações porduzidas para este fim de semana: para além das temperaturas previstas, 43/44ºC, está modelada uma atmosfera muito instável, que pode resultar em eventos localizados de downburts, o que poderá ser potencialmente gravoso tendo em conta o estado debilitado do montado (solo e árvores).



Ignorante eu mas provavelmente a probabilidade de ocorrência de incêndios é mais preocupante.



joralentejano disse:


> Temperaturas superiores a 40ºC e com instabilidade é algo extremamente horrível. O ambiente vai ficar extremamente abafado se as trovoadas que aparecerem forem secas, o que será mais certo. É bom que nos preparemos porque vai ser complicado.



Ainda faltam alguns dias...











... mas o calor deverá ser 'seco'. Se o ponto de orvalho estivesse nos 18/20º aí seria absurdamente penoso. Iria parecer que se estava no Texas  De qualquer das formas as trovoadas podem sempre refrescar (localmente) o ambiente.

Trovoada seca é uma raridade onde vivo. Até que poderia acontecer aqui já que os incêndios florestais são basicamente inexistentes. Para o melhor ou para o pior não se tem o clima que se quer. Trabalha-se com o que se tem


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2017 às 23:57)

Bem, a única brisa que se sente por aqui é a do ventilador no meu quarto. 
Lá fora está mais fresco, mas não me atrevo a abrir as janelas. 
(In)felizmente, sexta já volto para Lisboa.


----------



## Hitchens (15 Jun 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

24ºC
Hum. relativa: 57%
Apesar do nevoeiro cerrado - que se instalou após o pôr-do-sol - a mínima de hoje chegou aos 14.7ºC; pouco mais a NE, distrito de Portalegre, algumas estações andaram  8/10º acima deste valor.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
T.atual de 36°C
Só à sombra se está bem e mesmo assim ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,
Dia de calor , máxima de 36°C
Mínima de 15,7°C
Atual de 28°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2017 às 19:17)

Boas,
Dia já bastante quente, para sul já era possível ver o céu acastanhado pois parece que a quantidade de poeiras também vai aumentar, deserto autêntico 
Máx: *38,8ºC*
Min: *15,4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, a única brisa que se sente por aqui é a do ventilador no meu quarto.
> Lá fora está mais fresco, mas não me atrevo a abrir as janelas.
> (In)felizmente, sexta já volto para Lisboa.



Leva as melgas para Lisboa.  Fui, atacado a noite passada.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e bastante húmido. Agora, o vento é nulo e a noite está boa para assar. 

Devido, à humidade da noite passada, a mínima não foi tropical, para minha surpresa.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 18.9ºC

Bom, amanhã vai ser um dia diferente, com humidade e com muito mais calor, a previsão automática do IPMA meteu-se na cerveja e coloca uns 37ºC de máxima para amanhã em Olhão e 36ºC para Sábado. 

Amanhã, vai ser excelente para a praia, com o feriado ainda melhor, com este fim de semana prolongado e sem pontes. Vou, ver as melgas à baixa da cidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 00:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Leva as melgas para Lisboa.  Fui, atacado a noite passada.


Agradeço a generosidade, mas não vou levar, peço desculpa. 
Já fui suficientemente massacrado por elas nestes últimos dias. 
--------
Boas!
Por aqui, a noite segue amena e húmida. Há bocado fui à praia de Faro e presenciei um fenómeno interessante. Havia uma "parede" de neblina densa no mar, e parecia que havia algo que não deixava o nevoeiro entrar por terra. Mal conseguia ver as ondas a rebentar e via perfeitamente a minha sombra nessa nuvem. Arrependo-me imenso de não ter levado a máquina.


----------



## aoc36 (16 Jun 2017 às 07:35)

Sigo com 26,9 e céu com bastante pó do deserto. Vamos ver até onde chega hoje.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 09:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> é melhor pôr a cama na rua e dormir lá



Off-Topic: Vamos fazer um dormitório no Jardim do Tarro. Quem tiver muito calor sempre tem a hipótese do lago 

Bom dia
Ontem foi um dia muito quente na região. Mesmo à sombra consegui ganhar um bronze à pedreiro, tal era a radiação UV... Felizmente a cerveja fresca ajudou a passar o feriado 
A noite foi abafada e já começou a fase "destilar" durante a madrugada... Nem quero imaginar como vai ser este fim de semana... Arrisco a dizer que iremos ultrapassar o recorde da temperatura mínima mais alta em Portalegre nas próximas madrugadas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 09:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Vamos fazer um dormitório no Jardim do Tarro. Quem tiver muito calor sempre tem a hipótese do lago
> 
> Bom dia
> Ontem foi um dia muito quente na região. Mesmo à sombra consegui ganhar um bronze à pedreiro, tal era a radiação UV... Felizmente a cerveja fresca ajudou a passar o feriado
> A noite foi abafada e já começou a fase "destilar" durante a madrugada... Nem quero imaginar como vai ser este fim de semana... Arrisco a dizer que iremos ultrapassar o recorde da temperatura mínima mais alta em Portalegre nas próximas madrugadas.




Aí em Portalegre as temperaturas mínimas são sempre muito altas , mas tu  vais ter trovoadas no fim de semana com 40 graus , isso pode dar grandes problemas .


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 09:55)

Orion disse:


> Trovoada seca é uma raridade onde vivo. Até que poderia acontecer aqui já que os incêndios florestais são basicamente inexistentes.



Off-Topic: Pois @Orion, uma trovoada seca nos Açores não iria ter quaisquer consequências, mas por cá qualquer situação deste género pode originar um incêndio florestal. Como exemplo, no fatídico ano de 2003, o incêndio que arrasou cerca de 9.500 hectares na Serra de S. Mamede (30% da área do Parque Natural) e alastrando para a vizinha Espanha, foi provocado por uma trovoada seca na noite de 30-07-2003...


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia. 
29ºC, 
Humidade relativa: 41%
Vento de Leste fraco/nulo.
Aumento significativo de poeiras em suspensão; visibilidade/campo de visão substancialmente reduzido.


----------



## AndréGM22 (16 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Aí em Portalegre as temperaturas mínimas são sempre muito altas .


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2017 às 10:56)

Hitchens disse:


> Bom dia.
> 29ºC,
> Humidade relativa: 41%
> Vento de Leste fraco/nulo.
> Aumento significativo de poeiras em suspensão; visibilidade/campo de visão substancialmente reduzido.


Por aqui o cenário é semelhante tanto ao nível do céu bem como da temperatura.
Bem cá estou a acompanhar a onda de calor, primeiros registos:
- Temperatura mínima *+15,8ºC*
- Temperatura actual *+29,1ºC*
- Temperatura máxima prevista pelo IPMA *+41ºC*


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 11:10)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui o cenário é semelhante tanto ao nível do céu bem como da temperatura.
> Bem cá estou a acompanhar a onda de calor, primeiros registos:
> - Temperatura mínima *+15,8ºC*
> - Temperatura actual *+29,1ºC*
> - Temperatura máxima prevista pelo IPMA *+41ºC*



Os padrões Pavia/Ponte de Sôr estão bastante parecidos para dos próximos dias. Para compensar as máximas _Saharicas_ dos próximos 5 dias, teremos a nosso favor as mínimas mais baixas da faixa interior. Não é um _break even_ mas faz toda a diferença.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 11:14)

Boas!
A estação mais próxima já marca *30,2ºC*. 
O meu pai foi à praia às 7 da manhã e diz que estava óptima. 
Daqui a algumas horas vou fazer a viagem de regresso a Lisboa. Nem quero imaginar o calor que vou sentir quando chegar ao forno alentejano.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 12:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> A estação mais próxima já marca *30,2ºC*.
> O meu pai foi à praia às 7 da manhã e diz que estava óptima.
> Daqui a algumas horas vou fazer a viagem de regresso a Lisboa. Nem quero imaginar o calor que vou sentir quando chegar ao forno alentejano.


Vais passar pelo forno ligado vai haver sítios a chegar aos 44 está tarde no Alentejo


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2017 às 12:25)

Que forno, a temperatura vai subindo bem rápido, agora *+33,7ºC*.

Edit: *+33,9ºC! *


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 12:34)

Thomar disse:


> Que forno, a temperatura vai subindo bem rápido, agora *+33,7ºC*.
> 
> Edit: *+33,9ºC! *


Boas,
Por aqui a temperatura também vai nos* 34ºc*, aqui não deverá chegar aos 40ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 12:40)

"Bom" dia,
O vale do caia vai assando  que enorme quantidade de poeiras  estão *38,2°C *
Onde é que isto vai parar...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2017 às 12:43)

joralentejano disse:


> "Bom" dia,
> O vale do caia vai assando  que enorme quantidade de poeiras  estão *38,2°C *
> Onde é que isto vai parar...



A temperatura deverá "explodir" durante a tarde em todo o Interior, certamente em alguns sítios os valores irão ser superiores a 42/43ºC, um inferno portanto...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

*34,0ºC* e já estou a destilar. 
Não aguento estar muito tempo na rua, por causa dos escaldões.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> A estação mais próxima já marca *30,2ºC*.
> O meu pai foi à praia às 7 da manhã e diz que estava óptima.
> Daqui a algumas horas vou fazer a viagem de regresso a Lisboa. Nem quero imaginar o calor que vou sentir quando chegar ao forno alentejano.



Se tiveres possibilidade, vai partilhando os valores de temperatura ao longo da viagem.
Seria um importante contributo, partindo do pressuposto, que a leitura de temperatura é fiável.
Boa viagem.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 13:16)

*39,3°C *
Fui à rua e até fiquei enjoado, não ha vento nenhum, daí a temperatura estar a subir a pique.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 13:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se tiveres possibilidade, vai partilhando os valores de temperatura ao longo da viagem.
> Seria um importante contributo, partindo do pressuposto, que a leitura de temperatura é fiável.
> Boa viagem.


Podes ter a certeza que vou partilhando, o termómetro do carro até é bonzinho. 
Obrigado! 
*35,2ºC*, ainda por Olhão.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 13:24)

37,1ºC por aqui... A tarde não vai ser bonita.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 13:30)

joralentejano disse:


> *39,3°C *
> Fui à rua e até fiquei enjoado, não ha vento nenhum, daí a temperatura estar a subir a pique.


 Até dói ver esse número . 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 13:33)

criz0r disse:


> Até dói ver esse número .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


É tempo de dizer adeus à pouca àgua que temos para regar, depois disto, pouca vai restar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2017 às 13:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Podes ter a certeza que vou partilhando, o termómetro do carro até é bonzinho.
> Obrigado!
> *35,2ºC*, ainda por Olhão.



Hoje, dá para assar sardinhas em Olhão, sigo com 35.4ºC.  Agora, começou a correr uma aragem a ver se refresca, durante a tarde. 

Hoje, é o dia ideal para ir pelo IC1 e passar na zona de Grândola e Alcácer do Sal, o calor infernal e a poeira até uma pessoa começa a ver miragens.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 13:48)

*13h*

Amareleja - 38,4ºC;
Castro Verde - 38,2ºC;
Portel, Oriola - 38,0ºC.

As máximas só se devem registar lá para as 17h. Vamos ver até onde é que isto hoje chega


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

"Inferno" é pouco para adjetivar o dia de hoje. Estão 39ºC e nem 14 horas são. Vamos, sem dúvida, ultrapassar os 40ºC durante a tarde. E a noite não trará o tão desejado alívio térmico. Enfim, resta-nos suportar este martírio e tomar as precauções necessárias: beber muita água, procurar locais frescos, de preferência dentro de habitações, evitar o mais possível a exposição ao sol, manter janelas e persianas fechadas para bloquear o mais possível a entrada do calor. Que este mau tempo passe depressa...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

Atingi a máxima registada na passada segunda feira agora mesmo, antes das 14h 
*40,1°C*
Isto está extremamente sufocante.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde. 
Para quem não conhece a localização destas estações, passo a explicar. 
A estação do Monte, fica junto ao aeroporto de Faro onde se realiza a concentração de Faro. 
A de Panoias é perto de Aljustrel, e a dos Álamos fica a SW de Panoias num vale com boas inversões térmicas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 14:01)

Por aqui estão *36.3ºc*.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 14:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Atingi a máxima registada na passada segunda feira agora mesmo, antes das 14h
> *40,1°C*
> Isto está extremamente sufocante.


Já tens 40ºc, ainda deve subir mais uns 2 ou 3ºc á vontade, deve estar mesmo horrível.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,
Aqui vendas novas a temperatura atual é de 38°C, não se aguenta ao sol...
A noite vai ser tropical , não sei onde me meter com tanto calor!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 14:08)

Ás vezes aparece uma ligeira brisa de sudoeste que baixa um pouco a temperatura, mas ela depressa recupera. Penso que dos 40ºC para baixo já não passa.
Vai em* 40,1ºC* novamente mas já esteve em* 40,3ºC*


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

Ora então: _Seguimento._
Sigo com 39.2º C, que, como devem imaginar, é quente para a grande maioria dos mamíferos terrestes. Contudo, é apenas o _seguimento_ do padrão que está instalado nesta zona desde dia 7 de junho. Por seu lado, estes 39.2ºC deverão crescer um pouco mais até às 17h. A essa hora talvez esteja por aqui a escrever 42.5ºC ou coisa assim. Contudo, tudo isto terá o seu respectivo _seguimento_ até ao próximo dia 22, com uma ou outra nuance. Seguimos. Encararemos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 14:24)

*38ºC* e ainda estou em Loulé. 
Quando chegar ao vale do sado...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2017 às 14:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> *38ºC* e ainda estou em Loulé.
> Quando chegar ao vale do sado...



É possível que refresque um pouco enquanto atravessas as Serras do Algarve e começar a aumentar a partir de Almodôvar e daí até Alcácer deves atravessar o "pico" do calor.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

se não entrar nenhuma brisa maritima vamos ter uma noite com mais de 25ºC em Faro... está um dia muito quente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

Tens mesmo de fazer a viagem agora?
Que loucura!


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2017 às 14:35)

há alguns lugares em Aljezur onde a temperatura medida pelo carro chega aos 37ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tens mesmo de fazer a viagem agora?
> Que loucura!


Tarde demais. Não te preocupes que se for necessário parar, nós paramos. 
*39ºC* perto de Messines, na A2.


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

Caros @joralentejano e @Thomar  o que é que vos sugere estes aguaceiros modelados pelo IPMA (para hoje) entre as 15h e as 18?
Espero-vos bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 14:42)

*14h* e 2 estações já nos *40ºC* (Amareleja e Portel, ambas com 40,0ºC).

Elvas, Reguengos e Castro Verde acima dos 39ºC (39,6ºC, 39,3ºC e 39,3ºC respectivamente).


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

Boas, por aqui ainda está fresco , agora* +39,1ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *14h* e 2 estações já nos *40ºC* (Amareleja e Portel, ambas com 40,0ºC).
> 
> Elvas, Reguengos e Castro Verde acima dos 39ºC (39,6ºC, 39,3ºC e 39,3ºC respectivamente).


Mesmo assim comparando com Espanha ainda estamos "fraquinhos" Andújar na província de Jaén já chegou aos 43.1


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 14:51)

Hitchens disse:


> Caros @joralentejano, e @Thomar  o que é que vos sugere estes aguaceiros modelados pelo IPMA (para hoje) entre as 15h e as 18?
> Espero-vos bem.


Não sei se vão concretizar mas veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 14:52)

*41,2ºC *
De loucos!


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2017 às 14:54)

Boas, por aqui ainda está fresco , agora* +39,1ºC*.


Hitchens disse:


> Caros @joralentejano e @Thomar  o que é que vos sugere estes aguaceiros modelados pelo IPMA (para hoje) entre as 15h e as 18?
> Espero-vos bem.


Acho difícil, mas em Espanha já começaram a aparecer trovoadas ainda longe de Portugal.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 14:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *14h* e 2 estações já nos *40ºC* (Amareleja e Portel, ambas com 40,0ºC).
> 
> Elvas, Reguengos e Castro Verde acima dos 39ºC (39,6ºC, 39,3ºC e 39,3ºC respectivamente).



Alvalade deve ter uma maxima bem elevada, pois Alamos a cota 170 mts, segue nos 41,4ºC.
E já andou nos 41,7ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOURIQUE2#history


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

39.4 °C
Aparente 37 °C


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

Na viagem entre Lagos e Portimão a temperatura segundo o termómetro do carro oscilava entre os 38 e os 39. A estação do aeródromo de Portimão marcava às 13h 36,8ºC. Muito calor também pelo Barlavento


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

joralentejano disse:


> *41,2ºC *
> De loucos!


Qual é o record de temperatura máxima de sempre da tua estação?


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 15:02)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> "Inferno" é pouco para adjetivar o dia de hoje. Estão 39ºC e nem 14 horas são. Vamos, sem dúvida, ultrapassar os 40ºC durante a tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 15:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei se vão concretizar mas veremos.


A província de Badajoz está com aviso amarelo devido á possibilidade de fortes trovoadas com granizo. Parece-me haver alguma humidade em altitude que com este calor pode desencadear alguma instabilidade, mas parece-me que a aparecer alguma coisa, será só lá para o final da tarde/noite.
Mas são situações sempre difíceis de prever.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:05)

homem do mar disse:


> Qual é o record de temperatura máxima de sempre da tua estação?


43,0ºC registados na onda de calor de setembro do ano passado.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 15:05)

*40ºC* em Almodôvar.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> A província de Badajoz está com aviso amarelo devido á possibilidade de fortes trovoadas com granizo. Parece-me haver alguma humidade em altitude que com este calor pode desencadear alguma instabilidade, mas parece-me que a aparecer alguma coisa, será só lá para o final da tarde/noite.
> Mas são situações sempre difíceis de prever.


Sim, exato! Mas o que aparecer deverá ser seco e irá tornar este ambiente num inferno ainda maior.  Abafadíssimo.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, exato! Mas o que aparecer deverá ser seco e irá tornar este ambiente num inferno ainda maior.  Abafadíssimo.


Amigo, que me dizes de pôr umas sardinhas a assar com esta fornalha?
Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens neste momento e o ambiente a ficar bem abafado.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Amigo, que me dizes de pôr umas sardinhas a assar com esta fornalha?
> Vão aparecendo algumas nuvens neste momento e o ambiente a ficar bem abafado.


De certeza que ficavam bem assadas  e seria da forma mais económica possível.


----------



## Super Trovoada (16 Jun 2017 às 15:31)

Temperatura a subir de forma extraordinária. *41.8ºC* neste momento
http://www.meteoredondo.com/


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 15:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, exato! Mas o que aparecer deverá ser seco e irá tornar este ambiente num inferno ainda maior.  Abafadíssimo.



Mesmo que não haja chuva as nuvens (associadas à trovoada) sempre reduzirão a insolação. Além de que os ventos associados à convecção devem arrefecer o ambiente.

Trovoadas com oscilações mínimas de temperatura só mesmo em ambientes extremamente húmidos, algo que não é o vosso caso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

Hitchens disse:


> Caros @joralentejano e @Thomar  o que é que vos sugere estes aguaceiros modelados pelo IPMA (para hoje) entre as 15h e as 18?
> Espero-vos bem.



Por agora não há nenhuma nuvem a sul ou oeste, mas creio que para os lados de Espanha já deverá haver algumas, tendo em conta as imagens de satélite. O calor é que é asfixiante...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:37)

Orion disse:


> Mesmo que não haja chuva as nuvens (associadas à trovoada) sempre reduzirão a insolação. Além de que os ventos devem arrefecer o ambiente.
> 
> Trovoadas com oscilações mínimas de temperatura só mesmo em ambientes extremamente húmidos, algo que não é o vosso caso.


Obrigado pela explicação.  Só digo isto porque já houve situações em que, enquanto o vento associado à aproximação da célula não apareceu, o ambiente manteve-se extremamente sufocante devido ao céu tapado pelas nuvens e talvez também devido ao aumento da humidade. Veremos como será.


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 15:38)

41.3ºC.
Ao que tudo indica, a temperatura máxima terá estabilizado por aqui, fruto da rotação do vento (agora moderado) para o quadrante sul e do aumento da nebulosidade em altitude que filtra a radiação solar. A pressão atmosférica tem estado em queda - lenta mas concistente. Por agora, não tenho quaisquer indícios de instabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por agora não há nenhuma nuvem a sul ou oeste, mas creio que para os lados de Espanha já deverá haver algumas, tendo em conta as imagens de satélite. O calor é que é asfixiante...


Já estão a crescer pequenos cúmulus por cima da zona  Quanto ás células de Espanha, estão a crescer e pelo movimento das nuvens no satélite as que estão a crescer a SE, dirigem-se para W/NW. Veremos se temos alguma surpresa. É impossível visualizar qualquer torre também devido à grande quantidade de poeiras.
_________
*41,9ºC*


----------



## Agreste (16 Jun 2017 às 15:45)

o radar já está a apanhar as trovoadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 15:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Já estão a crescer pequenos cúmulus por cima da zona  Quanto ás células de Espanha, estão a crescer e pelo movimento das nuvens no satélite as que estão a crescer a SE, dirigem-se para W/NW. Veremos se temos alguma surpresa. É impossível visualizar qualquer torre também devido à grande quantidade de poeiras.
> _________
> *41,9ºC*



Surpresa ou certeza, pois "nuestros hermanos" do AEMET alteraram a previsão para a zona fronteiriça e estão com 75% de probabilidade de precipitação e previsão de trovoadas para Valência de Alcântara


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Já estão a crescer pequenos cúmulus por cima da zona  Quanto ás células de Espanha, estão a crescer e pelo movimento das nuvens no satélite as que estão a crescer a SE, dirigem-se para W/NW. Veremos se temos alguma surpresa. É impossível visualizar qualquer torre também devido à grande quantidade de poeiras.
> _________
> *41,9ºC*


Arrisco-me a dizer que um de nós vai ver algo mais do que poeiras ainda hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

*41ºC* em Castro Verde. Vejo desenvolvimento vertical a Este daqui.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Surpresa ou certeza, pois "nuestros hermanos" do AEMET alteraram a previsão para a zona fronteiriça e estão com 75% de probabilidade de precipitação e previsão de trovoadas para Valência de Alcântara


Extremamente imprevisível estas coisas. À 1 hora atrás previam apenas 15% para Badajoz e agora já está em 60%. Animador, veremos.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jun 2017 às 15:50)

Boa tarde. 
A minha mãe diz-me que pelo Arealão, Ermidas do Sado estão 41.1°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

Ás 15h (14h UTC)
Elvas: *41,0ºC*
Alcácer do Sal: *40,9ºC*
Alvalade: *40,7ºC*
Reguengos, S. P do Corval/ Portel, Oriola/ Amareleja: *40,6ºC*
_________
O Alentejo está definitivamente a torrar, sigo com *42,1ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

Aqui está nos *38ºc*, já não deverá subir muito mais... o vento é quente!


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

Boas,
Vendas novas : 39,8°C
Está abafadissímo!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 16:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação.  Só digo isto porque já houve situações em que, enquanto o vento associado à aproximação da célula não apareceu, o ambiente manteve-se extremamente sufocante devido ao céu tapado pelas nuvens e talvez também devido ao aumento da humidade. Veremos como será.



Sim, também pode acontecer dependendo da características da massa de ar. Até a intensidade e o tamanho das células também são muito relevantes para o arrefecimento local.

Por exemplo no centro-sul de PT há ar mais 'tropical' (água precipitável moderada). Um (grande) arrefecimento do ar iria aumentar a HR persistindo a sensação térmica tendencialmente desagradável.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 16:00)

As nuvens estão a desenvolver-se mesmo bem. Querem ver que o meu sonho de ver trovoada no alentejo vai se cumprir? 
*41ºC*


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2017 às 16:21)

A máxima do ano desde que estou vendas novas
40,5°C
Até deve dar para fritar ovos ao sol ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

*44ºC* em Aljustrel! Que bafo surpreendente!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 16:43)

41,4ºC. Um sufoco. Entretanto avistam-se nuvens com um considerável desenvolvimento a leste, sobre Espanha. Não coloco fotos pois a enorme quantidade de poeiras na atmosfera impede que as mesmas fiquem em condições para merecerem ser partilhadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 16:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> *44ºC* em Aljustrel!



Off-Topic: como se costuma dizer no Alentejo: Se está este calor aqui, como estará em Beja... 

Por Arronches continua o suplício... Creio que a temperatura deve estar perto dos 43º C... Quando tiver de ir para Portalegre, entrar no carro vai ser o mesmo que entrar numa sauna...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

Bem, o desenvolvimento das nuvens sobre Espanha está mesmo muito interessante. Agora já merece uma partilha!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 16:57)

Boas,
A máxima já está feita, mas amanhã deverá ser batida.
Máx: *42,7ºC *
Min: *17,8ºC 
*
Agora, estão* 42,3ºC *e já é possível visualizar torres para E/SE apesar da poeira.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Bem, o desenvolvimento das nuvens sobre Espanha está mesmo muito interessante. Agora já merece uma partilha!




Grande torre ui isso daria uma bela trovoada , grande foto !!


----------



## aoc36 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:04)

Sigo com 32.2. Maxima 33.7. Mínima 25.3


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> A máxima já está feita, mas amanhã deverá ser batida.
> Máx: *42,7ºC *
> Min: *17,8ºC
> ...



Ainda em finais de Janeiro tiveste *-7,1ºC*, impressionante amplitude térmica anual.
Ninguem " te ensina" o que é calor extremo e frio agressivo , o mesmo se aplica a mim em termos de vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 17:11)

Duas células a Este com overshooting top! Que espectáculo!


----------



## Mike26 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:36)

A EMA do Redondo (alguns kms a norte daqui) marca *41,9ºC**  *
É incrível aquilo que se sente na rua, parece que andam atrás de mim com uma grelha nas mãos  Surreal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 17:40)

*17h (estações >= 41ºC):*

Elvas: *41,9ºC*
Alcácer do Sal: 41,8ºC
Alvalade: 41,6ºC
Portel: 41,6ºC
Reguengos: 41,5ºC
Amareleja: 41,2ºC
Avis: 41,1ºC
Mértola: 41,0ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 17:42)

Estou agora a passar o rio Sado, na A2. A temperatura já baixou para os* 38ºC*.
Continua a haver desenvolvimento vertical a Este.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

Já existem ecos fortes perto de Mourão-Barrancos...


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 17:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Duas células a Este com overshooting top! Que espectáculo!



Aproveita. O baixo cisalhamento vai encurtar a sua duração. Podem é surgir outras ao estilo pipoca.



joralentejano disse:


> De certeza que ficavam bem assadas  e seria da forma mais económica possível.



E porque não? Faz-se um forno solar caseiro


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 17:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já existem ecos fortes perto de Mourão-Barrancos...



Já vi a coisa mais longe, de facto! Agora mesmo...


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2017 às 17:50)

A temperatura já começa a descer 
Atingida a máxima de 41°C
Agora estão 40°C
Aqui em vendas novas sem formação de células 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 17:53)

O topo das células (daquele cluster a SE de Évora) é bem visível daqui, embora não sejam nada fotogénicas devido às poeiras em suspensão. Os acumulados de precipitação deste cluster são consideráveis (em Espanha). Se não vierem com granizo, que se sintam bem-vindas.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Consigo ver essas células daqui. Muito esfumadas é certo mas veem-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 17:57)

Orion disse:


> Aproveita. O baixo cisalhamento vai encurtar a sua duração. Podem é surgir outras ao estilo pipoca.
> 
> 
> 
> E porque não? Faz-se um forno solar caseiro


Não consegui tirar fotos. Há muita poeira no horizonte e naquele momento não dava para parar o carro. Consegui tirar fotos das células em desenvolvimento mas não devem ter ficado grande coisa.


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

Hitchens disse:


> O topo das células (daquele cluster a SE de Évora) é bem visível daqui, embora não sejam nada fotogénicas devido às poeiras em suspensão. Os acumulados de precipitação deste cluster são consideráveis (em Espanha). Se não vierem com granizo, que se sintam bem-vindas.



Valverde de Llerena (Badajoz)


----------



## Mike26 (16 Jun 2017 às 18:15)

Esta é a minha vista para as células situadas em Espanha, a SE daqui. Infelizmente a concentração de poeiras é muito elevada e não permite uma melhor definição da célula


A ver se finalmente consigo testemunhar uma boa trovoada de Verão aqui no Alentejo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 18:16)

Se algumas dessas células entrarem por Portugal (interior) causará problemas , porque essas células tem granizo .


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

Duas fotos com 10 minutos de intervalo.


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 18:28)




----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 18:31)

Apesar de parecerem encantadoras no doppler, na vida real têm um aspecto vagamente assim-assim. Ambos os cluster parecem confluir para a mesma zona. Eu marcaria o ponto X na zona do Maranhão. O vento tem aumentado nos últimos minutos. Algumas rajadas a ultrapassar os 30 km/h.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Pela elevada refletividade é bem provável que (muito) granizo esteja a ser produzido.






Na estação de Zafra foi registada um grande tombo na temperatura e um aumento do vento  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=ext&l=4427X&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=Todas Haverão certamente espanhóis que estão muito contentes com a tormenta


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 18:51)

Qué viene, qué viene...


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 19:02)

Possível estrutura Supercelular a Nordeste de Barrancos ?


----------



## trepkos (16 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

Daqui vejo as enormes células em Espanha, claro que não chegam cá, mas sempre dá para ver o que é uma trovoada considerável, mesmo que ao longe.

Pode ser que aguente até à noite para ver relâmpagos.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 19:12)

Já começam a entrar em Portugal


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 19:12)

criz0r disse:


> Possível estrutura Supercelular a Nordeste de Barrancos ?



Neste momento já não consigo ter a noção da estrutura da célula, uma vez que estou praticamente debaixo da _incus_. Fui agora à rua e o ambiente é medonho... céu cinzento a este, branco (das poeiras) a oeste e calor... 42ºC no termómetro do carro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

Eco roxo sobre a EN 260 entre Serpa e a fronteira...


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

Magníficos mammatus asociados al mismo sistema convectivo que está entrando en Portugal


----------



## Thomar (16 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

Boas a temperatura máxima foi de *+41,1ºC.* 
Foi impressionante durante 3 horas a temperatura ora subia ora descia mas sempre entre os *+40ºC* e os *+41ºC.*
Agora ainda* +38,5ºC.*


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

Cluster a NE de Portalegre a ganhar vitalidade;
Célula a E de Beja com bom desenvolvimento;
Cluster a E de Évora: parece estar nos seus últimos momentos.


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Jun 2017 às 19:41)

Boas alguem me pode explicar o que é um cluster?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 19:48)

Cluster, traduzido à letra, significa grupo, aglomerado. Portanto, grupo de células


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 19:49)

Célia Salta disse:


> Boas alguem me pode explicar o que é um cluster?


Desculpa o estrangeirismo. Devia ter escrito _cluster. _É um conjunto de células/ cumulonimbus (neste contexto, obv.).


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 19:51)

criz0r disse:


> Possível estrutura Supercelular a Nordeste de Barrancos ?



Não me parece que haja condições para isso.


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Jun 2017 às 19:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cluster, traduzido à letra, significa grupo, aglomerado. Portanto, grupo de células





Hitchens disse:


> Desculpa o estrangeirismo. Devia ter escrito _cluster. _É um conjunto de células/ cumulonimbus (neste contexto, obv.).




Muito obrigado pelas explicações estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

(Beja)


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

Tombo na Amareleja  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 20:23)

Orion disse:


> Tombo na Amareleja  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2


Não sei como estará por lá. Aqui (Moura - sede do concelho ao qual pertence a Amareleja e da qual dista 26Km) o céu está ameaçador e levantou-se uma ventania enorme. Imensa poeira no ar. O ambiente ficou amarelo, parece uma tempestade de areia... Sente-se um cheiro intenso a _terra molhada_. Não ouvi trovões, não vi raios nem chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2017 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e muito muito calor. 

Máxima: 38.2ºC  (máxima do ano, provavelmente)
mínima: 22.9ºC

A temperatura subiu de ontem para hoje: +9.1ºC. 

Máximas

Faro (Aeroporto): 37.1ºC
Sagres: 35.5ºC 

Deve ser recorde para este mês, em Sagres.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 20:48)

Algo em aproximação, mas mais a Sul para o lado de Arronches. Ela está a expandir-se para aí.


----------



## Hitchens (16 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

A temperatura voltou a subir: 39.1ºC agora.
Conjugando o pôr do sol, poeiras, torres, o aspecto actual é este:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

Uma pequena e rápida animação do nascimento e desenvolvimento do conjunto de células que está a atravessar a fronteira:


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2017 às 20:59)

Boas,
Dia de super calor 
Máxima de 41°C
Atual de 32°C, imaginem às 21 h 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (16 Jun 2017 às 20:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uma pequena e rápida animação do nascimento e desenvolvimento do conjunto de células que está a atravessar a fronteira:


Muito bom!!

Como criaste esse gif?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

windchill disse:


> Muito bom!!
> 
> Como criaste esse gif?


Através deste site.


----------



## windchill (16 Jun 2017 às 21:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Através deste site.


Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 21:06)

Céu bastante negro e são visíveis relâmpagos 
Já posto fotos.
MUITO VENTO apareceu de repente, está a ficar assustador.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 21:09)

Célula muito perigosa, com muita vento e relâmpagos constantes. Está-se a transformar numa tempestade de areia. Sentem-se os bagos de areia a bater no vidro da janela, incrível e assustador. Horizonte tapado devido ao pó.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

Rajadas de vento brutais.  É uma pena não ter como as medir.
Entretanto, na localidade de Assumar a cerca de 8/9km de Arronches segundo um familiar nada acontece, incrível como estas coisas são tão localizadas.
Campo Maior vai levar com a célula em cheio.


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

criz0r disse:


> Possível estrutura Supercelular a Nordeste de Barrancos ?



Por esa zona ha habido efectivamente algunas presuntas estructuras supercelulares. Es probable que 2 o incluso 3. Yo ésta es la que veo más clara. Se observa propagación anómala con respecto al régimen general, estructura de gancho en zona de alimentación, etc.

Gif desde su formación:





Radar AEMET


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 21:23)

Perguntei isto porque o eco roxo tinha alguma dimensão tendo em conta o que costumamos ver. Onde quer que ela tenha caído deve ter sido bem valente!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

Dá para ver a célula de Arronches daqui perfeitamente, parece bem agreste a SE...  Céu maioritariamente nublado agora. 34,7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 21:30)

Aqui ficam as fotos da célula ao pôr do sol:


















SpiderVV disse:


> Dá para ver a célula de Arronches daqui perfeitamente, parece bem agreste a SE...  Céu maioritariamente nublado agora. 34,7ºC.


A célula está a SSE de Arronches, Campo Maior está a levar em cheio com ela. Aqui em Arronches são visíveis os relâmpagos e a ventania é louca. Também se ouvem alguns roncos.
A temperatura desceu bastante com a chegada do vento, *29,5ºC* de momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

Por aqui não se passa nada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jun 2017 às 21:35)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 21:36)

Levantou-se agora vento forte, não há trovoada nem nada, mas ficou tudo cheio de poeira e névoa, que estranho.  As luzes da Zona Industrial ficaram tapadas por uma névoa estranha.


----------



## chispe (16 Jun 2017 às 21:39)

Onde é isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 21:41)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 21:48)

Algum ruído no radar. Possivelmente a poeira que eu e o joralentejano já reportamos. É possível que as correntes descendentes das células circundantes, que causam também as Gust fronts (as rajadas de vento relatadas), estejam a puxar as poeiras para baixo.

Até evidenciado pela mudança brusca da pressão:


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2017 às 21:49)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jun 2017 às 21:49)

Mais um pequeno contributo fotográfico do fim da tarde pelo interior do Baixo Alentejo. Dá para ter a noção do ambiente estranhamente amarelado que se instalou. E deu também para ver uns belos _mammatus_.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

Qualidade muito má mas é o melhor que se pode arranjar visto a minha máquina não ser própria para estas situações, aqui ficam:








_______
O vento acalmou e parece que a trovoada se está a dissipar e a afastar-se. Pelo menos deu para refrescar um pouco o ambiente e arejar a casa.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 21:56)

Célula acabada de formar a SE de Monforte e outra que aparentemente se dirige para Portugal a SW de Cáceres, veremos! Ainda podem haver muitos surpresas.
Os relâmpagos e trovões ainda não pararam.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2017 às 21:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula acabada de formar a SE de Monforte e outra que aparentemente se dirige para Portugal a SW de Cáceres, veremos! Ainda podem haver muitos surpresas.
> Os relâmpagos e trovões ainda não pararam.



Estás a filmar ou a fotografar? Queremos ver isso


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 21:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula acabada de formar a SE de Monforte e outra que aparentemente se dirige para Portugal a SW de Cáceres, veremos! Ainda podem haver muitos surpresas.
> Os relâmpagos e trovões ainda não pararam.


Por aqui não vi ainda 1 único relâmpago, as células estão muito a SE daqui... mas foi fotografando, se possível claro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 22:03)

E chuva, nada ainda?


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 22:06)

Agora sim, já avisto alguns relâmpagos e começa a chover.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2017 às 22:08)

Novas células a formaram-se


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 22:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui não vi ainda 1 único relâmpago, as células estão muito a SE daqui... mas foi fotografando, se possível claro.


Pode ser que aquela célula perto de Cáceres e que continua a ganhar força chegue cá ou que se formem outras no caminho. De vez em  quando os relâmpagos daquela célula a sul de Badajoz iluminam todo o céu e ouvem-se os trovões longínquos.


luismeteo3 disse:


> E chuva, nada ainda?


À pouca cheirava a terra molhado, talvez para os lados de Campo Maior tenha chovido. 


Davidmpb disse:


> Agora sim, já avisto alguns relâmpagos e começa a chover.


Não há células na serra, nesta ultima atualização do radar, será que se está a formar qualquer coisa?!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 22:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estás a filmar ou a fotografar? Queremos ver isso


Estou a filmar mas não sei como meter os vídeos no fórum, para além do youtube. Será que é a única maneira de colocar os vídeos?


----------



## joselamego (16 Jun 2017 às 22:15)

Aqui nada de trovoada 
Temperatura atual de 29°C
Sem vento 
Está abafadissímo na rua

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 22:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Pode ser que aquela célula perto de Cáceres e que continua a ganhar força chegue cá ou que se formem outras no caminho. De vez em  quando os relâmpagos daquela célula a sul de Badajoz iluminam todo o céu e ouvem-se os trovões longínquos.
> 
> À pouca cheirava a terra molhado, talvez para os lados de Campo Maior tenha chovido.
> 
> Não há células na serra, nesta ultima atualização do radar, será que se está a formar qualquer coisa?!


Vejo relâmpagos para leste, lado de Espanha, é da célula da zona de Cáceres, caíram só umas pingas nem para sujar deu


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Estou a filmar mas não sei como meter os vídeos no fórum, para além do youtube. Será que é a única maneira de colocar os vídeos?


Qual é o problema do youtube?
Se tiveres gmail basta associares a tua conta e crias um canal muito rapidamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Estou a filmar mas não sei como meter os vídeos no fórum, para além do youtube. Será que é a única maneira de colocar os vídeos?


Eu posso estar errado, mas penso que para colocares vídeos no fórum só pode ser através do Youtube.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Estou a filmar mas não sei como meter os vídeos no fórum, para além do youtube. Será que é a única maneira de colocar os vídeos?



Metes no youtube, editado num programa que saibas para demorar menos tempo. E carregas a 480p para ser mais rápido


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu posso estar errado, mas penso que para colocares vídeos no fórum só pode ser através do Youtube.


O vídeo tem que estar numa rede social (youtube, vimeo, facebook...), depois é só copiar o link e colar aqui no fórum.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 22:24)

Miguel96 disse:


> Metes no youtube, editado num programa que saibas para demorar menos tempo. E carregas a 480p para ser mais rápido


Temos tempo, não vai carregar um vídeo em baixa definição só porque estás em pulgas para ver trovoada. Todos estamos  Depois não vias nada de jeito.

@joralentejano Mas sim, provavelmente só para o YouTube. Mas podes colocar Não Listado, se o problema for ficar público.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 22:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Temos tempo, não vai carregar um vídeo em baixa definição só porque estás em pulgas para ver trovoada. Todos estamos  Depois não vias nada de jeito.
> 
> @joralentejano Mas sim, provavelmente só para o YouTube. Mas podes colocar Não Listado, se o problema for ficar público.


Editado ou não o video não tem grande qualidade, mas vou tentar mostrar na mesma! 


Tiagolco disse:


> O vídeo tem que estar numa rede social (youtube, vimeo, facebook...), depois é só copiar o link e colar aqui no fórum.





Miguel96 disse:


> Metes no youtube, editado num programa que saibas para demorar menos tempo. E carregas a 480p para ser mais rápido





Davidmpb disse:


> Eu posso estar errado, mas penso que para colocares vídeos no fórum só pode ser através do Youtube.





Tiagolco disse:


> Qual é o problema do youtube?
> Se tiveres gmail basta associares a tua conta e crias um canal muito rapidamente.


Obrigado a todos!


----------



## trepkos (16 Jun 2017 às 22:28)

Fui agora à janela ver se via alguma coisa, nada.

Só uma brutalidade de calor, tempo horrível.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

Muito claro no radar o que aconteceu com as rajadas de vento e a poeira. Dá para ver uma "frente" que vem na dianteira da célula.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2017 às 22:42)

As células parece que já estão a perder pujança, já não vejo relâmpagos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 22:45)

Ora bem, então cá está o video que fiz para apanhar os dois relâmpagos que coloquei em fotos:
Desculpem a qualidade mas é o melhor que consegui hoje.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 00:09)

Continua abafado 
26°C atuais

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:20)

Às 23h a EMA da Amareleja seguia com uns tenebrosos 36,2 graus.
Incrível.
Amanhã vai ser bonito...


----------



## Super Trovoada (17 Jun 2017 às 00:21)

Temperatura a subir  neste momento estão *32°C* em Redondo


----------



## Mike26 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:24)

*32ºC *na EMA do Redondo. Até pensei que essa estação pudesse estar algo inflacionada mas a verdade é que vou lá fora e é impossível estarem menos de 30ºC 
E já passa da meia-noite..


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 00:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Às 23h a EMA da Amareleja seguia com uns tenebrosos 36,2 graus.
> Incrível.
> Amanhã vai ser bonito...


As EMA's de Reguengos e Castelo Branco seguiam com *32,6°C *e *31,5°C *às 00h, respetivamente.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2017 às 00:28)

Boa noite! Impressionante a temperatura a esta hora, *+28,9ºC.*


----------



## aoc36 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:33)

Sigo com 28.7 Albufeira


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 00:35)

Cheiro intenso a queimado, o carro dos bombeiros saiu agora mesmo...
Estão uns incríveis *29,8°C *mas apesar do vento ser nulo a temperatura não desce, sinal de que amanhã a fornalha vai ser ainda pior que hoje.  mínima bem tropical a caminho, algo anormal por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 00:38)

EMA de Elvas a registar *37,9°C *às 00h*. *


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:38)

Estou a ver bem?!!? Elvas com 37,9ºC às 23h UTC


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> EMA de Elvas a registar *37,9°C *às 00h*. *


Ao mesmo tempo lol.

A lestada por lá está forte...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 00:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Às 23h a EMA da Amareleja seguia com uns tenebrosos 36,2 graus.
> Incrível.
> Amanhã vai ser bonito...



Vai logo lançada depois do nascer do sol..Recorde? 



Super Trovoada disse:


> Temperatura a subir  neste momento estão *32°C* em Redondo





Mike26 disse:


> *32ºC *na EMA do Redondo. Até pensei que essa estação pudesse estar algo inflacionada mas a verdade é que vou lá fora e é impossível estarem menos de 30ºC
> E já passa da meia-noite..



Talvez seja da célula que anda por aí e que "puxa" ar quente ainda nas zonas mais baixas para zonas mais altas...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estou a ver bem?!!? Elvas com 37,9ºC às 23h UTC





Tenho a certeza que representa um valor histórico para hora em questão. Eu bem digo que a lestadas dos últimos tempos são implacáveis. Começam a faltar adjectivos...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 00:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho a certeza que representa um valor histórico para hora em questão. Eu bem digo que a lestadas dos últimos tempos são implacáveis.


Não me parece muito fiável este valor. Já estive a ver as estações wunderground à volta e nenhuma atingiu esse valor ou chegou lá perto.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 00:50)

*32,0ºC.*


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 00:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não me parece muito fiável este valor. Já estive a ver as estações wunderground à volta e nenhuma atingiu esse valor ou chegou lá perto.



Há pouco Badajoz e Olivenza tinham 35º (ver histórico). É esperar mais um pouco para tirar conclusões.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 00:51)

Acho o valor fiável, repara humidade 13 por cento. Lestada com velocidade media horária de 14,4 km/h.

Não nos podemos centrar apenas na temperatura.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 00:52)

O valor de Elvas parece real pela reação da humidade e do vento... Vamos ter que esperar pelo IPMA mas


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 00:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho o valor fiável, repara humidade 13 por cento. Lestada com velocidade media horária de 14,4 km/h.
> 
> Não nos podemos centrar apenas na temperatura.


Sim, vi esses valores mas mesmo assim não fico convencido. Mas se for verdade...


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 01:01)

Orion disse:


> Há pouco Badajoz e Olivenza tinham 35º (ver histórico). É esperar mais um pouco para tirar conclusões.



Já de vez, a estação de Badajoz registou uma rajada de 93 km/h. A do aeroporto de Badajoz registou uma rajada de 49km/h. Olivenza ficou nos 66km/h mas o vento forte foi mais persistente. Só mais logo se terá os dados das rajadas em Elvas. Mas desde já fica a ideia que foram trovoadas com uma intensidade assinalável


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 01:01)

Portalegre tem algumas vezes mínimas na ordem dos 30ºC com Lestada, muito por influência da Serra de São Mamede. No entanto, são fenómenos de subsidência de calor que sinceramente acho que não estão muito bem estudados. É possível que esteja a acontecer algo do género em Elvas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 01:02)

Também depende de onde estão as estações. Nesta situação Elvas, numa colina, leva com o calor todo, literalmente de "chapa", arrastado das planícies a leste, onde está Badajoz.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 01:16)

Não esperava ver temperaturas tão altas, aliás extremos nestas horas.
Partindo do pressuposto que a lestada não vai quebrar, amanhã temos aqueles dias ímpares, com temperaturas de 38/39 graus as 12 horas.

Última hora: incêndio em Elvas (tvi24)
EMA de Elvas a levar com labaredas? Lol


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 01:35)

Atualização...

Elvas já arrefeceu (-4.4º)  33.5º

Badajoz  30.4º (-2.7º com rajadas de 51 km/h); Olivenza  32.1º (-1º).


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 01:59)

Despeço-me com *28,2ºC*. Apesar do vento nulo a temperatura não desce mais rapidamente devido à nebulosidade que ainda permanece das células.


----------



## Mike26 (17 Jun 2017 às 02:14)

Relâmpago a E/SE


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 02:48)

Já abaixo dos 30ºC com 29,3ºC. Amanhã há probabilidade de até ter mínima perto dos 30ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 04:11)

30,2ºC, de volta aos 30ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia 
Mínima imaginem ....de 24°C , Deus me livre 
Atual de 25°C
Hoje vai ser duro,!
Até dói 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia.
29ºC.
Hum. relativa: 60%.






Quanto ao dia de hoje - e como o Duarte já hoje fez referência  - parece-me que a instabilidade, caso consiga transpor o orografia da Serra d'Ossa, chegará mais cedo, pelo que prevejo que a temperatura máxima se registe pelas ~14h. Valores de CAPE, carga térmica e humidade mais elevados hoje, face ao dia de ontem.
Quanto ao dia de ontem, registo para a temperatura que permaneceu - com oscilações - próxima dos 39ºC até cerca das 22h.
Fica o registo possível da célula que andou a espalhar _microbursts_ na zona de Portalegre/ Arronches. (as condições para fotografar, ontem, estavam francamente complicadas).


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 09:32)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Mínima imaginem ....de 24°C , Deus me livre
> Atual de 25°C
> Hoje vai ser duro,!
> ...


Boas,
Aqui a mínima foi de* 27ºc*.
Neste momento já vai nos* 32ºc*, algumas nuvens e bastante abafado


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 09:34)

Orion disse:


> Há pouco Badajoz e* Olivenza* tinham 35º (ver histórico). É esperar mais um pouco para tirar conclusões.



OlivenÇa, é um concelho Português ocupado ilegalmente por Castela, portanto não se chama Olivenza.

Aqui continua o inferno, mais calor sem fim à vista, já não se pode andar na rua.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

Já 35°C por aqui.


----------



## MikeCT (17 Jun 2017 às 10:57)

Em Faro(cidade) a mínima esta noite foi de 27,6ºC. 
Pela meia noite ainda estava o areal da praia cheio de malta e alguns dentro de água 

Hoje já chegou aos 36º


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 11:40)

Já vai nos 37°C
Está bonito isto 
Hoje vai ultrapassar os 41°C de ontem...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

Reguengos, S. P. do Corval (IPMA), seguia com *38,1°C* às 11h UTC. Que fornalha!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 12:31)

Boas,
*39,8°C *por aqui neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2017 às 12:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Reguengos, S. P. do Corval (IPMA), seguia com *38,1°C* às 11h UTC. Que fornalha!



À mesma hora, Portel (Oriola), seguia com *39,1ºC* e Pegões com* 38,9*!

Costa Vicentina a ter uma manhã também muito quente.
Ao meio-dia:
38,1ºC em Aljezur e 36,3ºC em Odemira, S.Teotónio.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 12:41)

https://www.wunderground.com/person...ISETBALA12#history/s20170616/e20170616/mdaily 
Esta estação é fiável?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 12:43)

*Estações (IPMA) com temperatura superior ou igual a 38°C às 11h UTC:*
Amareleja:* 38,0°C*
Reguengos, S. P. Do Corval: *38,1°C*
Aljezur: *38,1°C*
Alvega: *38,3°C*
Pegões: *38,9°C*
Portel, Oriola: *39,1°C*


----------



## aoc36 (17 Jun 2017 às 12:50)

Sigo com 31. Já esteve 33.6 mas o vento fez descer.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2017 às 12:54)

Acho que só mesmo o litoral sul escapará aos 40ºC todo o sul deverá chegar e ultrapassar os 40ºC e vamos lá ver se o litoral não leva com fluxo de leste e chega também aos 40ºC.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 12:57)

homem do mar disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/person...ISETBALA12#history/s20170616/e20170616/mdaily
> Esta estação é fiável?


O barómetro - pelo menos - não estará muito assertivo.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 13:01)

Atingir os 40°C antes da 13h é de loucos  *40,3°C *
EDIT: *40,5°C *vai disparada, que sufoco...


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 13:05)

38.6ºC
O céu começa a ficar bastante povoado de cirrus fibratus.
Humidade relativa em subida; pressão atmosférica em queda lenta.

EDIT (13:28): rotação do vento para o quadrante N. 37.5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 13:35)

Aqui não há rotação do vento porque nem sequer há vento 
Estão *41,7°C *e não pára de subir.  falta 1°C para bater a máxima de ontem.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 13:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui não há rotação do vento porque nem sequer há vento
> Estão *41,7°C *e não pára de subir.  falta 1°C para bater a máxima de ontem.


Em Espanha - nos lugares do costume - deu-se início ao desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 13:39)

Hitchens disse:


> Em Espanha - nos lugares do costume - deu-se início ao desenvolvimento vertical.


Veremos se hoje também temos animação.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 14:06)

Está sufocante 
Estão um horribilis 42°C, neste momento!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 14:10)

Muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical começam a aparecer.
*42,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 14:31)

Por aqui estão *37.9ºc*
Grande desenvolvimento vertical para leste.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 14:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical começam a aparecer.
> *42,4ºC*


Vamos lá ver se hoje temos alguma trovoada, joralentejano.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

Horizonte para leste todo coberto de grandes torres:









O vento é completamente nulo como podem ver pela bandeira nesta última foto. A máxima de ontem já foi batida e o recorde da minha estação também está prestes a ser batido, estou com *42,9ºC* (falta uma décima)


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

39,1ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

E começam a cair umas pingas


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 14:47)

Está uma célula a formar-se na serra e as torres a leste estão a rebentar rapidamente, WOW. 
E cá está o novo recorde antes das 15h, *43,2ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 14:52)

Isto está mesmo complicado com esta humidade, transpira-se do nada... neste momento há sol e caem umas pingas grossas.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 14:56)

Batida a máxima de ontem, 43°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 14:58)

Estou a ver que chego aos 44ºC 
*43,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:03)

Célula que provavelmente está a dar as pingas que o @Davidmpb reporta:





Aqui em frente para leste as vistas são fantásticas


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 15:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> neste momento há sol e caem umas pingas grossas.



Off-Topic: em que zona da cidade estás @Davidmpb ??

Boa tarde

Noite verdadeiramente infernal e o dia parece que estou dentro de um forno. O simples facto de ir às compras e cozinhar eram origem a transpiração abundante e só aliviado com a cara e a cabeça debaixo da torneira...
Agora tenho mais de 32 ºC na cozinha e 29,7 ºC no quarto, o qual está totalmente às escuras... Lá fora estimo mais de 41/42ºC, com bastantes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical e uma percentagem de humidade a aumentar significativamente... Nem sei se chover irá ser mais prejudicial devido à sensação de calor húmido.
Ontem em Campo Maior e Elvas houve bastante precipitação, pois tiveram o centro da célula a transitar por lá.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: em que zona da cidade estás @Davidmpb ??
> 
> Boa tarde
> 
> ...


Campo Maior principalmente, pois a célula dissipou-se antes de chegar a Elvas. Em badajoz houve várias quedas de árvores devido à ventania que aqui também reportei, felizmente aqui em Arronches não houve estragos mas as rajadas que houve provavelmente chegaram a ultrapassar os 80km/h, principalmente na altura em que havia poeira por todo o lado. Cheguei a ter medo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 15:09)

joralentejano disse:


> 43,5ºC



Novo recorde na tua estação???


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Novo recorde na tua estação???


Sim e não pára de subir! 
*43,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

Desculpem a quantidade de fotos mas estas células simplesmente não param de crescer


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: em que zona da cidade estás @Davidmpb ??


Reguengo, eu não vivo dentro da cidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 15:19)

E chove bem agora, pingas grossas.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:20)

*44,1ºC*
Loucura total, o céu começa a ficar nublado. Enquanto o vento não aparecer associado ás células,a temperatura não alivia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 15:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Reguengo



Ahh ok, assim já entendo o porquê das pingas grossas. O radar mostrava isso mesmo.

Agora mesmo começou a chover no centro da Cidade .



joralentejano disse:


> células simplesmente não param de crescer



Efeito pipoca, pois aqui também não param de surgir...

Vou carregar um video no Youtube e poderão ver este espectáculo. 

@Davidmpb surgiram descargas eléctricas no http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 na nossa zona. Ai deu para ouvires o trovão??? É que na cidade é difícil...


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

43.7º C.
Subiu muito depressa, a temperatura, na última hora. O _overcast_ também tem sido explosivo, com cumulus humilis a formarem-se no eixo entre Arraiolos e Pavia; as células a NE de Portalegre são bem visíveis (hoje há muito menos poeiras). 
A temperatura é memorável. Já as dinâmicas têm qualquer coisa de _deja vu_.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 15:24)

Hitchens disse:


> 43.7º C.
> Subiu muito depressa, a temperatura, na última hora. O _overcast_ também tem sido explosivo, com cumulus humilis a formarem-se no eixo entre Arraiolos e Pavia; as células a NE de Portalegre são bem visíveis (hoje há muito menos poeiras).
> A temperatura é memorável. Já as dinâmicas têm qualquer coisa de _deja vu_.


É pena a estação do IPMA de Mora não estar online pois certamente teria um grande valor de temperatura.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 15:26)

E já se começa a ouvir


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

homem do mar disse:


> É pena a estação do IPMA de Mora não estar online pois certamente teria um grande valor de temperatura.



Com certeza. Normalmente, Pavia está sempe 1/2 graus abaixo das temperaturas registadas em Mora. É realista projectar uma temperatura próxima dos 45º C em Mora para o dia de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

O vento na estação do @SpiderVV está a aumentar significativamente.
A escassos km's de Arronches formou-se uma célula. 
Os bombeiros estão a sair agora mesmo, a coisa não está famosa....
*44,2ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 15:31)

Confirmo a chuva, pingas muito grossas mesmo! 37°C.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jun 2017 às 15:32)

Com esse calor deve dar para fazer chá!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 15:33)




----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 15:33)




----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

Vistas:
NE, direção Portalegre:




ESE, a última bigorna do lado direito é da célula que está a crescer a leste de C. Maior:


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 15:40)

Até me dói a cabeça , a moleira .... 
43,5°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 15:44)

Por aqui já começou o festival de trovões, pois relâmpagos ainda não consegui ver nenhum...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 15:45)

E vão se ouvindo bastantes trovões.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:45)

O céu está negro para leste, ouvem-se trovões e a temperatura continua estagnada nos *44,2ºC*
Memorável.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

A má fotografia não faz prova da beleza portentosa da célula de Portalegre.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

A chuva foi para outras paragens e depressa secou tudo. A sensação térmica, apesar do sol estar oculto pelas nuvens, é asfixiante...
Estou à espera do segundo run


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A chuva foi para outras paragens e depressa secou tudo. A sensação térmica, apesar do sol estar oculto pelas nuvens, é asfixiante...
> Estou à espera do segundo run


Células do outro lado da fronteira não faltam e continuam a crescer  A célula que passou por Portalegre está a crescer a NW daqui e já tapou durante algum tempo o sol. Nunca mais aparece vento para Arronches ficar um pouco aliviada deste inferno.  *44,3ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

Célula em desenvolvimento a SW, boa cortina de água. 36,7ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jun 2017 às 16:01)

joralentejano disse:


> O céu está negro para leste, ouvem-se trovões e a temperatura continua estagnada nos *44,2ºC*
> Memorável.



O seguimento África não é neste tópico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:04)

Eco vermelho a sul de Portalegre...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O seguimento África não é neste tópico.


Sim, é verdade! Já mais parece que estou no Sahara, enfim.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:05)

Aumento do vento, descida de* 44,3ºC* para *42,9ºC* em apenas 1 minuto.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

Nortada: no espaço de alguns minutos a temperatura desce para os 40.2º C.
De notar um corredor limpo entre os dois eixos de células. Se procurarem bem, eu estou por lá.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:14)

Já vi um relâmpago, provavelmente da célula de Albuquerque. Por aqui *41,8ºC* e vai descendo. 

Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago, provavelmente da célula de Albuquerque. Por aqui *41,8ºC* e vai descendo.
> 
> Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *


Boa!


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 16:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago, provavelmente da célula de Albuquerque. Por aqui *41,8ºC* e vai descendo.
> 
> Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *


Mais um pouco e tinhas uma amplitude de 50 graus, esses 44 graus é qualquer coisa de inexplicável.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 16:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago, provavelmente da célula de Albuquerque. Por aqui *41,8ºC* e vai descendo.
> 
> Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *


Que diferença brutal, aqui estão cerca de 35ºc.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago, provavelmente da célula de Albuquerque. Por aqui *41,8ºC* e vai descendo.
> 
> Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *



Respeito. Agora faz um embrulho catita e envia-a para Marte.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

homem do mar disse:


> Mais um pouco e tinhas uma amplitude de 50 graus, esses 44 graus é qualquer coisa de inexplicável.


Ás vezes pensamos que estas localidades têm pouco para contar e depois é isto. Sabia que Arronches era uma terra gelada no inverno e tórrida no verão mas nunca pensei que fizesse registos tão interessantes.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:25)

céu muito escuro e vento a aumentar cada vez mais. Que alivio, *39,7ºC* e continua a descer a pique.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 16:26)

O céu está medonho para leste, pena não ter o telemóvel comigo, os trovões continuam.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> O céu está medonho para leste, pena não ter o telemóvel comigo, os trovões continuam.


Aqui tenho a Serra atrás, não vejo nada a Leste. Aí do Reguengo é que deve dar para ver bem! No entanto, 33,6ºC e vento de NE, claramente da célula.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 16:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> O céu está medonho para leste



Bastante. Acabei de espreitar pela janela e vi um relâmpago nuvem-nuvem bem brilhante, apesar de o sol ter voltado a surgir...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:33)

Célula da serra:






*38,7ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *



É só para gente de barba rija


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Pelo radar, vem direitinha à cidade, mas está com um movimento extremamente lento provavelmente devido à Serra. Vamos ver se não morre.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 16:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> O céu está medonho para leste, pena não ter o telemóvel comigo, os trovões continuam.



Eco vermelho na tua zona de acordo com o radar do IPMA...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:38)

Se as células descarregarem com força na serra, a água vem toda pelas ribeiras de enxurrada, só esperemos que não venha fazer estragos, mas as ribeiras estão extremamente sujas...


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Se as células descarregarem com força na serra, a água vem toda pelas ribeiras de enxurrada, só esperemos que não venha fazer estragos, mas as ribeiras estão extremamente sujas...



É uma situação complicada, está muita gente nas praias fluviais e vão ser apanhadas de surpresa.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:41)

Rebentam que nem pipocas pelo interior, e parece vir outra célula atrás desta. 35,2ºC e vento com rajadas de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> É uma situação complicada, está muita gente nas praias fluviais e vão ser apanhadas de surpresa.


Apenas conheço duas praias fluviais aqui na zona de dois rios que nascem em São Mamede, na Portagem (Marvão) e em La Codosera (Espanha). Aqui em Arronches caso isso acontecesse, haveria prejuízos apenas nas hortas que estão nas margens das ribeiras e Rio.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:46)

São Mamede está a servir de escudo...Trovões constantes por cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:46)

A célula parece que meio que está a perder força e fica estacionária na serra, como se estivesse a sofrer algum tipo de atrito (e provavelmente está, devido à orografia). Pelo menos pelas últimas atualizações do radar. Ainda assim, vento com rajadas de NE.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 16:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Se as células descarregarem com força na serra, a água vem toda pelas ribeiras de enxurrada, só esperemos que não venha fazer estragos, mas as ribeiras estão extremamente sujas...



Não vai dar para isso @joralentejano


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

A máxima já foi atingida 43,5°C
Temperatura atual em descida, 42°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 16:51)

Aqui vai mais um videozinho 


Nota: algumas rajadas eram fortes o suficiente para me desequilibrar um pouco . Por agora continua o festival de trovões e relâmpagos,o qual está a intensificar-se. Ahhh e volta a chuva

EDIT: ainda apanhei o clarão de um relâmpago próximo do final do vídeo


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

32,2ºC e 51 km/h de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

31,5ºC, desce a pique.

Edit: Chove a potes!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

Granizo e trovoada! 70 km/h!


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 16:57)

Fica progressivamente mais escuro a norte. Se estas células de Portalegre apanharem boleia do vento de Norte e recuperarem fôlego em Montargil e Maranhão, talvez tenha chuva por aqui. Caso contrário, já fico aliviado (e contente) por saber que a chuva anda a cair por perto.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 16:57)

Mais uma ronda de ventania com pó parecida à de ontem. 
*36,1ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 16:58)

Um descarga bem forte há cerca de meio minuto... Gostava de saber a potência da mesma, pois fez bastante eco, mesmo dentro de casa...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 16:59)

Aqui a luz chegou a ir abaixo por instantes. Continua a chover bem com granizo á mistura e trovões constantes.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 17:03)

Trovoada constante continua. Gravei um pequeno vídeo, já envio.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 17:05)

Continua em descida , 41°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:07)

homem do mar disse:


> Mais um pouco e tinhas uma amplitude de 50 graus, esses 44 graus é qualquer coisa de inexplicável.


Se fizeres bem as contas a amplitude térmica anual dele é* 51,4ºC*, valor de fazer inveja a qualquer deserto


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 17:08)

Aqui chove bem á uns bons minutos, houve algum granizo, também observei vários relâmpagos


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 17:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se fizeres bem as contas a amplitude térmica anual dele é* 51,4ºC*, valor de fazer inveja a qualquer deserto


Por agora apenas é deserto no que toca ao clima.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

A célula de Portalegre vista de Arronches agora mesmo:










Estão uns fantásticos *34,3ºC* e continua a descer com vento moderado a forte. Um enorme alivio visto à cerca de 1 hora ter quase 45ºC


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

Pequena mas intensa trovoada na zona de Montemor, muita chuva e descargas constantes. 

Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto trovoadas com mais de 40 graus.

Aqui por Évora está apenas o calor infernal.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:11)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago, provavelmente da célula de Albuquerque. Por aqui *41,8ºC* e vai descendo.
> 
> Extremos atuais da minha estação: *44,3ºC */ *-7,1ºC *



É por estas e por outras, que é bem importante para este espaço, à medida da possibilidade/interesse de cada um, fazer-se registos e partilhar os mesmos.
Gosto de acompanhar os teus registos assim como do resto do pessoal, aprende-se muito.
Já agora parabéns por tais registos, roçam o surrealismo. lol


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 17:12)

homem do mar disse:


> Mais um pouco e tinhas uma amplitude de 50 graus, esses 44 graus é qualquer coisa de inexplicável.



É mesmo superior a 50°C 
44,3 + 7,1 = 51,4

Terra rija Arronches 

*joralentejano *vieste mesmo a tempo de fazer seguimento em tempos extremos no nosso país relativamente ás temperaturas. Seguimento no lugar certo, no timing certo. Boa!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 17:15)

á pouco caiu um raio aqui mesmo na rua, apanhei cá um susto que nem vos conto...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 17:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> É por estas e por outras, que é bem importante para este espaço, à medida da possibilidade/interesse de cada um, fazer-se registos e partilhar os mesmos.
> Gosto de acompanhar os teus registos assim como do resto do pessoal, aprende-se muito.
> Já agora parabéns por tais registos, roçam o surrealismo. lol





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> É mesmo superior a 50°C
> 44,3 + 7,1 = 51,4
> 
> Terra rija Arronches
> ...


Obrigado! Obrigado! é um orgulho 
Espero continuar a fazer registos e de preferência cada vez melhores, ainda me falta ter registos de precipitação e de vento que por exemplo nestas situações de trovoada, são fenómenos muito localizados mas interessantes e apenas com os registos se tem uma noção daquilo que realmente se passa.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 17:25)

26,0ºC. Céu mais claro mas ainda fazem alguns trovões. Vou agora carregar dois vídeos que fiz. Não têm raios mas têm trovões  No meio de todo o alarido não dava para ver raio algum, estranhamente.

Edit: A luz acabou de dar sinal de novo, e ouvem-se sirenes.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

Começam a aparecer células , vindo de Montemor 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

Momento para arejar a casa, pois deixou de chover. É um alivio este vento


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

Que belo festival eléctrico nos distritos de Castelo Branco e Portalegre até ao momento.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

Três factos curiosos:
1) Tenho às 17:30 de hoje a mesma temperatura que tinha ontem às 22h (38.5º C)
2) As células de Portalegre estão, de facto, com uma trajectória N/S.
3) Os organismos unicelulares dividem-se em duas categorias gerais: organismos procariotas e organismos eucarióticas.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 17:32)

Começa levantar vento 
A temperatura em 41°C
Vamos ver se vou ter sorte , trovoada e água ! 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 17:32)




----------



## Thomar (17 Jun 2017 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde! Dia infernal por aqui, temperatura mínima escandalosamente tropical, *+23,3ºC*, que forno, 
a temperatura máxima foi a uns espantosos *+43,2ºC*, agora ainda estão *+42,7ºC.*
Ah, e existe trovoada a oeste e nordeste!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

Vejo grandes clarões para norte!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

Fotos das células a aproximarem e já ouço relâmpagos , vindos de Montemor o Novo 
 iupiiiiii !









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 17:45)

joselamego disse:


> ouço *relâmpagos*


trovões


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 17:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se fizeres bem as contas a amplitude térmica anual dele é* 51,4ºC*, valor de fazer inveja a qualquer deserto





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> É mesmo superior a 50°C
> 44,3 + 7,1 = 51,4
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

joralentejano disse:


> trovões


Tens razão Joralentejano ...a emoção é tanta 
Oiço trovões ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:49)

E agora Aljustrel com eco laranja mesmo em cima!
Edit: Passou a eco vermelho...


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Amigos, como poderei colocar vídeos aqui no fórum? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

joselamego disse:


> Tens razão Joralentejano ...a emoção é tanta
> Oiço trovões !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ao que isto chegou... celebrar trovoada, triste país este onde não há mais nada a não ser sol.

Eu ainda apanhei trovoada em Montemor, agora vim pra Évora não acontece nada, nem espero nada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Jun 2017 às 17:59)

Estou em Reguengos e acabou de cair uma trovoada, zero chuva... Mas dois ou três bons estouros

40.5 graus.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:02)

trepkos disse:


> Ao que isto chegou... celebrar trovoada, triste país este onde não há mais nada a não ser sol.
> 
> Eu ainda apanhei trovoada em Montemor, agora vim pra Évora não acontece nada, nem espero nada.


Tens razão Trekpos 
Chegamos a está triste sina
A trovoada está longe , só ameaçou , continua quente 
41°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

Ouço trovões e respectivas ondas de choque de todos os quadrantes. Sinto-me imerso numa enorme confusão.


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

Hitchens disse:


> Ouço trovões e respectivas ondas de choque de todos os quadrantes. Sinto-me imerso numa enorme confusão.


Prêmio Nobel da poesia 2017


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos, como poderei colocar vídeos aqui no fórum?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Carregar o video no Youtube e depois inserir o link no separador Videos. No Youtube basta teres conta no Google para poderes carregar videos


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Carregar o video no Youtube e depois inserir o link no separador Videos. No Youtube basta teres conta no Google para poderes carregar videos


Obrigado Dias Miguel !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:23)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:29)

41°c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 18:29)

Isto ficou muito feio, muito depressa (e sem electricidade também).


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 18:36)

Alguém reparou no tombo que a temperatura teve em Portalegre em 3 horas??? Ás 14 h 38,1ºC e às 17h 27,2ºC  Quase a temperatura mínima do dia


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

Hitchens disse:


> Falhei a cerimónia. Estava mau tempo.


Era brincadeira! Mas achei piada e saiu me!!! Mas qual Saramago


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Fotos tiradas agora, do lado Montemor e para os lados Montijo , daqui de Vendas Novas 
Já não há sol, as nuvens taparam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

Para lá da fronteira parece estar agreste, principalmente a SE. Estão praticamente estagnadas, mas pode ser que dê um bom festival à noite se se aguentarem.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

Brites disse:


> Era brincadeira! Mas achei piada e saiu me!!! Mas qual Saramago


Eu achei piada ao teu comentário. A propósito, a coisa aqui está agreste. Se eu não me safar, conta a minha história ao mundo, sim?


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 18:48)

Funnel Cloud.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 18:50)

Hitchens disse:


> Funnel Cloud.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 18:51)

30,5ºC e 47 km/h de NW, vento com mais algumas rajadas mas não há células circundantes.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 18:52)

Hitchens disse:


> Funnel Cloud.









@Hitchens Esses relatos poéticos podem induzir em erro muito boa gente.


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 18:53)

Hitchens disse:


> Destruição total.


Destruição total? O que se passa?


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 18:53)

Intensa trovoada em Évora! Levantou-se vento e já chove, forte aparato eléctrico. 

O calor é brutal!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

trepkos disse:


> Intensa trovoada em Évora! Levantou-se vento e já chove, forte aparato eléctrico.
> 
> O calor é brutal!


Tiveste direito a trovoada . Fixe!
Aqui vendas novas tb deve cair daqui minutos , está muito escuro e calor 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 18:56)

Confesso que agora fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha com o que se está a passar pelo Alentejo. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

Hitchens disse:


> Destruição total.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

Acham que vai cair atividade elétrica e chuva? 
Está assim por vendas novas











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

Hitchens disse:


> Desculpem, já reporto. Uns minutos só.


Espero que não seja nada de grave!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

Acabei de chegar a Évora vindo de Reguengos, tudo tranquilo no caminho, algumas colunas de chuva para W, zona possivelmente de Monte Trigo.

Chego a Évora, 39.5º, 10 minutos depois trovoada + granizo + vento, queda para os 25º no termómetro do carro. Abafadíssimo!

Adoro.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:00)

criz0r disse:


> Confesso que agora fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha com o que se está a passar pelo Alentejo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



O Alentejo está uma loucura, aquela célula de Pavia deve estar bastante agressiva. Já toca a fogo,

Aqui em Évora há vento e trovoada com fartura.


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

Hitchens disse:


> É grave.


Rapaz estás a por a malta em sobressalto! 
Quando conseguires reporta aí!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

O Alentejo hoje está ao rubro ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 19:02)

Aqui está uma ventania desde a passagem das células que originaram chuva e trovoada... estão algumas células em Espanha, creio que deverão começar a entrar em território português.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui está uma ventania desde a passagem das células que originaram chuva e trovoada... estão algumas células em Espanha, creio que deverão começar a entrar em território português.


Infelizmente à medida que encontram a Serra parece que perdem toda a força. Para se formarem mais atrás, mas acontecer-lhes o mesmo. Pelo menos é o que me parece no radar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

Hitchens disse:


> Três factos curiosos:
> 1) Tenho às 17:30 de hoje a mesma temperatura que tinha ontem às 22h (38.5º C)
> 2) As células de Portalegre estão, de facto, com uma trajectória N/S.
> 3) Os organismos unicelulares dividem-se em duas categorias gerais: organismos procariotas e organismos eucarióticas.





Hitchens disse:


> Ouço trovões e respectivas ondas de choque de todos os quadrantes. Sinto-me imerso numa enorme confusão.





Hitchens disse:


> Eu achei piada ao teu comentário. A propósito, a coisa aqui está agreste. Se eu não me safar, conta a minha história ao mundo, sim?






Hitchens disse:


> Destruição total.



Tens jeito para isto. Não fosse esse o teu nick.

Espero que não seja mesmo a sério.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

A imagem de radar sobre Pavia mete medo... Só espero que não haja consequências de maior...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:05)

Hitchens disse:


> É grave.



Foi um tornado que aconteceu ?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.



O que se passou aí ? Passou aí um tornado ?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

Não estou em condições de afirmar que houve tornado ou ciclogénese ou um violentíssimo downburst. Eu fui apanhado em cheio. A violência foi extrema.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

Quem te viu...



trepkos disse:


> Ao que isto chegou... celebrar trovoada, triste país este onde não há mais nada a não ser sol.
> 
> Eu ainda apanhei trovoada em Montemor, agora vim pra Évora não acontece nada, nem espero nada.



... e quem te vê...



trepkos disse:


> Intensa trovoada em Évora! Levantou-se vento e já chove, forte aparato eléctrico.
> 
> O calor é brutal!





trepkos disse:


> O Alentejo está uma loucura, aquela célula de Pavia deve estar bastante agressiva. Já toca a fogo,
> 
> Aqui em Évora há vento e trovoada com fartura.



... fica a pensar: É a mesma pessoa?


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.



Possível downburst?


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.


Lamento o que aconteceu, perante o teu relato só posso assumir um Tornado. Downburst só não me cheira.  

Este calor todo terão forçosamente que descambar.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

Acho que isso foi um tornado porque isso é um poder de destruição brutal .


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.



Wow


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

56 km/h de NW. Mais umas rajadas, vindas não sei de onde.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente à medida que encontram a Serra parece que perdem toda a força. Para se formarem mais atrás, mas acontecer-lhes o mesmo. Pelo menos é o que me parece no radar.


Temos aquelas células a SE, parece que se estão a dirigir para cá...


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

Refrescou bastante, os pássaros andam malucos! Continua o forte aparato eléctrico.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

Hitchens disse:


> Não estou em condições de afirmar que houve tornado ou ciclogénese ou um violentíssimo downburst. Eu fui apanhado em cheio. A violência foi extrema.



O vento forte foi antes ou depois da nuvem-funil?


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> 56 km/h de NW. Mais umas rajadas, vindas não sei de onde.


Por aqui o vento também está forte...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 19:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Temos aquelas células a SE, parece que se estão a dirigir para cá...


Há o infame "escudo protetor" de Portalegre. 

@Hitchens Interessnate. De facto, passou um eco de intensidade máxima aí por perto. Espero que esteja tudo bem.


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 19:10)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.


Tem mas é cuidado e espero que nada mais se passe por aí! 
Tudo se resolva!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 19:10)

Hitchens disse:


> A acalmar agora. Tenho vidros partidos, telhas que desapareceram, àgua a entrar por tudo o lado. Quade todas as minhas àrvores de fruto ficaram reduzidas a metade.


Lamento Hitchens! Este calor brutal deu para isto, infelizmente!Muita força! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:11)

Orion disse:


> Quem te viu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem não chora não mama.  

E infelizmente neste País nunca podemos ter expectativas porque saem furadas em 99% das vezes, hoje foi um daqueles 1% em que foi o inverso!


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2017 às 19:11)

criz0r disse:


> Lamento o que aconteceu, perante o teu relato só posso assumir um Tornado. Downburst só não me cheira.
> 
> Este calor todo terão forçosamente que descambar.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



O shear previsto nessa zona hoje era muito baixo e o LCL previsto era muito alto, por isso acho a probabilidade de tornado baixa. Acho mais que possa ter sido um downburst. Eles podem também ser bastante severos.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:13)

A vista para norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

Vento intenso! vi uma chapa a voar!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

Aqui céu muito escuro , muito vento , mas para já nada de chuva ou atividade elétrica 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vento intenso! vi uma chapa a voar!


Por aqui tudo normal, é possível que seja algo em altitude, devido a toda a potência que está a haver para a criação de células.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

guimeixen disse:


> O shear previsto nessa zona hoje era muito baixo e o LCL previsto era muito alto, por isso acho a probabilidade de tornado baixa. Acho mais que possa ter sido um downburst. Eles podem também ser bastante severos.



Mas teve um poder de destruição brutal , pelo o comentário do hitchens é um suposto tornado  , este calor todo dá nisto.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 19:16)

Temperatura a descer 
36° C atuais , céu muito escuro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:16)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas teve um poder de destruição brutal , pelo o comentário do hitchens é um suposto tornado  , este calor todo dá nisto.



Só há tornados quando há 'este calor todo'?


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2017 às 19:17)

Hitchens disse:


> Pessoal, obrigado pelas mensagens. Aguardo que páre de trovejar e chover para me inteirar da situação pelo lado exterior da casa. Não há ferimentos, só muitos danos materiais. Também irei dar uma volta pela vila para ver se alguém precisa de ajuda. Entretanto, tentem ver o que se passou, por favor.


Talvez tenhas tido um evento extremo de vento, o radar deu ali uma mancha rosada pela tua zona.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas teve um poder de destruição brutal , pelo o comentário do hitchens é um suposto tornado  , este calor todo dá nisto.



Só calor não interessa para a formação de um tornado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

trepkos disse:


> Só há tornados quando há 'este calor todo'?


\

Mas quem é que disse isso , eu não disse que só há tornados quando há calor , coitado do hitchens ele neste preciso momento deve estar muito mal .


----------



## Brites (17 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

Hitchens disse:


> Pessoal, obrigado pelas mensagens. Aguardo que páre de trovejar e chover para me inteirar da situação pelo lado exterior da casa. Não há ferimentos, só muitos danos materiais. Também irei dar uma volta pela vila para ver se alguém precisa de ajuda. Entretanto, tentem ver o que se passou, por favor.


Não conseguiste captar nada durante o evento nem depois!?


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:20)

Pelo que vejo não sei se terá sido tornado, as trovoadas estão secas (algumas), pode ter sido um downbrust.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:22)

Isto está estacionário, vai na volta aguenta mesmo até à noite.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:23)

Hitchens disse:


> Pessoal, obrigado pelas mensagens. Aguardo que páre de trovejar e chover para me inteirar da situação pelo lado exterior da casa. Não há ferimentos, só muitos danos materiais. Também irei dar uma volta pela vila para ver se alguém precisa de ajuda. Entretanto, tentem ver o que se passou, por favor.



Que nao tenhas mais nada de mal a passar por aí .


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jun 2017 às 19:23)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas teve um poder de destruição brutal , pelo o comentário do hitchens é um suposto tornado  , este calor todo dá nisto.



Sem confirmação visual, não se pode logo dizer que foi um tornado. 

E os downbursts podem também ser extremamente destrutivos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Sem confirmação visual, não se pode logo dizer que foi um tornado.
> 
> E os downbursts podem também ser extremamente destrutivos.



Wow!! Isso mais parece um furacão !


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jun 2017 às 19:25)

Vento muito forte por aqui


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Só calor não interessa para a formação de um tornado.



Com tanto ar seco o mais provável é que tenha sido um downburst. Ver uma nuvem-funil por si só não significa nada pois a célula pode ter sugado um vórtice local sem ter dado grande seguimento. Até porque não há grandes condições para células severas. Trovoadas com temperaturas elevadíssimas é algo que acontece no Arizona, por exemplo.


Fascinante o eco roxo no perfil vertical. Houve granizo?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

Hitchens disse:


> Não estou em condições de afirmar que houve tornado ou ciclogénese ou um violentíssimo downburst. Eu fui apanhado em cheio. A violência foi extrema.





Hitchens disse:


> Pessoal, obrigado pelas mensagens. Aguardo que páre de trovejar e chover para me inteirar da situação pelo lado exterior da casa. Não há ferimentos, só muitos danos materiais. Também irei dar uma volta pela vila para ver se alguém precisa de ajuda. Entretanto, tentem ver o que se passou, por favor.



Ainda bem que de resto estás bem apesar dos danos materiais. É uma situação preocupante, logo que soube por ti do fenómeno também liguei a um tio que tem uma casa em Cabeção junto a uma enorme palmeira infetada pelo escaravelho-vermelho e que por isso está há algum tempo para ser cortada devido ao risco de cedência que acarreta. Vai tentar saber o que se lá passou também. Foi mesmo ao lado.

Esperemos que tudo se resolva e que não haja danos pessoais.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 19:28)

Está muito vento , está meter medo pessoal aqui vendas novas 
Não sei se virá algo forte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> Com tanto ar seco o mais provável é que tenha sido um downburst. Ver uma nuvem-funil por si só não significa nada pois a célula pode ter sugado um vórtice local sem ter dado grande seguimento. Até porque não há grandes condições para células severas. É algo ao estilo do Arizona (trovoadas com temperaturas elevadíssimas).
> 
> Fascinante o eco roxo no perfil vertical. Houve granizo?



Sim, foi o que eu disse na página anterior.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

Algumas rajadasd mais fortes com 64 km/h de NW.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

Estacionou.Ventania e trovoada intensa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Ainda por cima o que afetou o hitchens está a vir para aqui , mas já está mais fraco mas ainda está bem forte .


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Aguardemos por mais informações e sobretudo imagens.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há o infame "escudo protetor" de Portalegre.
> 
> @Hitchens Interessnate. De facto, passou um eco de intensidade máxima aí por perto. Espero que esteja tudo bem.



Camarada dos gif's 

Possível prova de _downburst_ no radar? Entre as 18h-18:15h. Deslocando-se para sul/sudoeste em direção a Montemor-o-Novo. Começa a sul de Mora.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:38)

Chuva torrencial em Montemor.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Jun 2017 às 19:39)

trepkos disse:


> Estacionou.Ventania e trovoada intensa.


Estou para Norte de onde tu estás (pela foto), aqui já acalmou, já não ouço nem vejo nada há 5 minutos


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 19:41)

Orion disse:


> Camarada dos gif's
> 
> Possível prova de _downburst_ no radar? Entre as 18h-18:15h. Deslocando-se para sul/sudoeste em direção a Montemor-o-Novo. Começa a sul de Mora.









Pavia está a SW de Mora, praticamente onde passou o eco.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 19:41)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Estou para Norte de onde tu estás (pela foto), aqui já acalmou, já não ouço nem vejo nada há 5 minutos



Sim, tem estado a acalmar, também já não vejo relâmpagos e o vento está a abrandar.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Jun 2017 às 19:43)

Foto tirada há cerca de 30 min no concelho de Estremoz.

Muito vento à mistura e alguma roncos ao longe.sddd


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Jun 2017 às 19:47)

Trovoada no concelho de Estremoz, para já sem chuva.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Jun 2017 às 19:54)

Já pinga


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 19:55)

Estão a vir trovões , os pássaros voam sem saber para onde fugir ....está uma ventania medonha 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2017 às 19:57)

Orion disse:


> Camarada dos gif's
> 
> Possível prova de _downburst_ no radar? Entre as 18h-18:15h. Deslocando-se para sul/sudoeste em direção a Montemor-o-Novo. Começa a sul de Mora.




Deixo também um gif do percurso dessa mancha no radar:


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 20:02)

Formou-se mais uma linha de células a SW, consigo vê-la daqui, céu bem carregado, mas vai para o lado oposto. 30,5ºC e mais uma rajada de 64 km/h.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 20:04)

Escuridão e ventania 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

Já chove , temperatura a descer pique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Hitchens disse:


> Já agora, desculpem se alarmei alguém com a informação vaga. Não foi minha intenção. Foram 15 minutos muito violentos e, não sendo eu muito susceptível, perde-se de todo a razão.



Downbrust....


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 20:18)

Volta a chuviscar, vento e ouvem-se trovões ao longe, calculo que sejam aqueles para os lados de Montemor.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2017 às 20:18)

31,1ºC e continua o vento forte.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 20:19)

Video do temporal por aqui, está medonho 
Trovões , chuva, vento 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (17 Jun 2017 às 20:23)

Olá Hitchens,

Pela tua descricao e por já ter experienciado tornados e downdrafts em vários países, eu vou arriscar dizer que o que tu experienciaste foi um downdraft ou downburst.

Com os tornados, geralmente (mas nem sempre), a rotacao rápida das nuvens salta à vista. 
Além disso, o Estofex nao parecia prever qualquer tornados para Portugal, embora também deva dizer o o Estofex falhou em prever trovoada para hoje.

Os downdrafts sao relativamente comuns em situacoes como a de hoje, após dias muito quentes e secos, que geram convexao súbita.
Já os tornados formam-se mais quando há mistura de uma massa de ar fria com uma massa quente e húmida.

Como foi dito e alguns videos postados mostram, os downdrafts quebram árvores. Podem ser bastante violentos.

Por falar nisto, no outro dia onde vivo aqui no UK, vi parte de um tornado, durante uma trovoada vi movimento rápido e muito inesperado nas nuvens, mas tinha ficado na duvida. Horas mais tarde confirmei que era tornado porque deu nas notícias.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 20:29)

Hitchens disse:


> Obrigado trepkos. Se eu precisar, ajudas-me a escrever a carta para a companhia de seguros? Precisamos de uma opinião avalizada, mas sem reticências, por favor.



Não sei como isso se processa, mas as seguradoras têm técnicos.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Jun 2017 às 20:29)

Foto agora a sair de Évora direção Arraiolos:








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 20:31)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Foto agora a sair de Évora direção Arraiolos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está estacionário, mas sem relâmpagos agora, o vento é que está forte.

A festa está toda em Montemor.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Todo céu iluminado aqui vendas novas 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Hitchens disse:


> Obrigado trepkos. Se eu precisar, ajudas-me a escrever a carta para a companhia de seguros? Precisamos de uma opinião avalizada, mas sem reticências, por favor.



Provavelmente precisarás da avaliação do IPMA.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 20:34)

Ouvem-se sirenes dos bombeiros 
Temperatura desceu a pique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

34.6 e um ambiente que faz lembrar África com o ar de aspecto alaranjado.
Só me estão a cair cinzas de incêndio no quintal, não quero acreditar que seja do grande incêndio de Pedrogão Grande já que se localiza a 55 km da minha terra mas aqui na região não existem incêndios activos neste momento.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

Hitchens, se viste formacao de nuvem funil, entao provavelmente tratou-se de um tornado.

Uma vez em 2015 experienciei na zona centro um fenómeno similar, numa trovoada de primavera, e pude ver a nuvem funil acima, mas nunca chegou a tocar no solo, mas mesmo assim casou danos materiais, muito vento e quebra significativa de pressao.

Só para a curiosidade e para alertar o resto da malta,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_burst

Os heat bursts sao bem mais raros, mas a situacao actual parece ser propícia para este tipo de fenómenos. Segundo a wikipedia, em Portugal houve um evento extremo deste tipo em Julho de 1949.  A subida de temperatura pode ser extraordinária, neste tipo de fenómenos. Embora como disse, sao raros.


----------



## Hitchens (17 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

Meus caros: as duas primeiras fotos são antes do impacto, enquanto estava cá fora a tentar fotografar as descargas eléctricas (sem sucesso).










Esta é mais ou menos a meio do evento, tirada com o telemóvel de dentro de casa. O muro de contenção, no canto esquerdo (na foto) acabou por ruir.
Não deu para mais. Importava fazer damage control e lidar com o som do granizo e das telhas a saltar.





Entretanto, continua a chover desde então (de forma moderada) e com trovoada mais dispersa.

EDIT: encontrei esta que ilustra melhor o ambiente lá fora. Penso ter sido na mesma altura em que as janelas do outro lado da casa partiram (portanto, cronologicamente antes da foto anterior).






EDIT 2: Para ficar tudo em acervo, o gif, cortesia do @SpiderVV


----------



## irpsit (17 Jun 2017 às 20:55)

Pela foto, parece-me um downdraft!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Continua a trovoada e ventania 
A chuva rendeu 4 mm
31 ° C atuais e 50 de Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:18)

Não há luz na rua não faço ideia porquê, o vento continua forte e cheira a queimado.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 21:20)

Hitchens disse:


> Sim. Não quero repetir a experiência, de toda a forma.



E assim perdeu-se um meteolouco. Ao longe é uma coisa e ao perto é outra.

Não fosse o problema da disponibilidade de água, o clima desértico tem alguns pontos positivos. É previsível, tendencialmente monótono e tem poucos ou mesmo nenhum incêndio florestal. Às vezes também tem fauna exótica como camelos ou escorpiões. Por exemplo, boa parte dos Britânicos que vivem em Espanha vão para Alicante cujo clima não é propriamente chuvoso.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:24)

Bem... não se passava nada há umas horas, de repente um relâmpago e um trovão, caiu aqui bem perto.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:30)

Incrível, do nada a trovoada voltou e cada relâmpago que faz cai aqui na zona.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

trepkos disse:


> Incrível, do nada a trovoada voltou e cada relâmpago que faz cai aqui na zona.



Confere.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:35)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Confere.



Devem ter caído dentro da cidade de Évora.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jun 2017 às 21:42)

Boa noite, aqui a amostra possível do que passou por Pavia está tarde.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1347738278608404&id=100001167342544


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa noite, aqui a amostra possível do que passou por Pavia está tarde.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1347738278608404&id=100001167342544



Downbrust. Aqui por Évora começou a chover torrencialmente com trovoada e vento forte.


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:51)

Cenário surreal em Évora, ainda pra mais depois de um dia em que se passou os 40 graus.


----------



## weatherbox (17 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

As condições hoje não eram favoráveis a tornados, entre outros factores o LCL e base das células muito elevada pelo que é praticamente impossível a formação de tornados, explicando, mesmo que se forme uma funnel esta está demasiado alta para se conectar com a superficie

Já pelo mesmo factor, o ambiente é  propício a downbursts, a cor arroxeada no radar é gelo que ao descer vai derretendo rapidamente ao encontrar ar mais quente e seco arrefecendo ainda mais devido à evaporação tornando a massa de ar descendente cada vez mais fria e pesada chegando assim à superficie a grande velocidade. De qualquer forma terá sido algo moderado com alguns estragos e não de "destruição total"


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2017 às 21:54)

Definitivamente um downburst. Esse vídeo é excelente, é triste não falarem de nada disto nas notícias apenas e só que estão 40 graus no Algarve. Enfim.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 21:56)

Calculo que isto seja uma trovoada tropical... não se pode andar na rua sem começar a suar.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 22:09)

Hitchens disse:


> Comentário desastrado, patético.



Tudo ou partes dele?

A primeira parte é uma reflexão dos apelos que se faz ao tempo severo. Ao longe é uma coisa e ao perto é outra. Algo que já escrevi inúmeras vezes.

A segunda parte, que vem no seguimento da primeira, é também uma reflexão. O que não faltam são críticas ao tempo quente e seco.

O meu sarcasmo não vai agradar a todos e especialmente a ti por razões óbvias. Aliás, aquilo que escrevi (deserto e camelos) já escrevi inúmeras vezes (só que em condições de tempo estável). Se estivesse por perto disponibilizar-me-ia para ajudar no que pudesse. Mas não estou e dou limitada relevância a mensagens de apoio de anónimos na 'net. Cada um com a sua visão do mundo. 

Cumprimentos e votos de uma recuperação rápida


----------



## weatherbox (17 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Hitchens disse:


> weatherbox, fiz esse comentário em pleno evento enquanto assistia, impotente, à destruição das minhas árvores, telhas a voar, vidros a partir e água a entrar pela minha casa dentro. Também já me retrarei a todos pelo uso das palavras no calor do momento. Vamos não tornar este fórum de meteorologia num duelo de maêutica, sim?



Não leve a mal, num fórum de meteorologia o mais importante é o rigor do que se descreve, repare que alguém com responsabilidade em protecção civil ao ler o que estava a relatar até poderia desencadear uma operação de emergência para algo catastrófico que estivesse a ocorrer

Mas compreendo-o e tem desculpa, o primeiro downdraft a que assisti foi num dia quente como hoje, embora não tanto, e foi num casamento. E do meio do nada num dia quente de repente abate-se um diluvio e vendával em que até a tenda foi pelo ar. Na altura foi um grande choque para mim e toda a gente, nunca tinha visto nada assim nem sabia o que era.  Tudo de melhor para si, foi apenas uma observação que acho pertinente num local como este


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Hitchens disse:


> weatherbox, fiz esse comentário em pleno evento enquanto assistia, impotente, à destruição das minhas árvores, telhas a voar, vidros a partir e água a entrar pela minha casa dentro. Também já me retrarei a todos pelo uso das palavras no calor do momento. Vamos não tornar este fórum de meteorologia num duelo de maêutica, sim?



Quanto aos danos materiais da tua casa o que tu vais fazer vais ter de remodelar a tua casa.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

Temperatura às 22.25 h de 28°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (17 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

A temperatura voltou a subir, já está a preparar a fornalha de amanhã.


----------



## weatherbox (17 Jun 2017 às 22:42)

Hitchens disse:


> Mal estaremos nós quando a Proteção Civil se basear num avatar com um nickname, algures num beco da internet, para accionar o que quer que seja.



Vou dar-lhe então outro exemplo. Amanhã ou daqui a uma semana abate-se nova trovoada sobre si e dessa vez um downbursts leva-lhe mesmo o telhado da sua casa. Você vem aqui e diz "destruição total", precisa de ajuda e sabe o que acontece? Ninguém o levará a sério


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 23:17)

Dia de hoje em imagens de satélite.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2017 às 00:09)

Temperatura atual de 29°C
Vento nulo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 00:21)




----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 01:09)

Temperatura em aumento rápido, 31,5ºC... De volta ao inferno.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 02:18)

Boas,
Ao final do dia, apareceu uma célula a sul que ainda deu uns bons raios e um aguaceiro moderado mas como é óbvio tudo depressa secou. Entretanto, amanhã e segunda ainda há possibilidade de mais trovoadas.
Neste momento sigo com *27,2ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 02:49)

32,7ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 03:56)

Se aquela célula aguentasse e chegasse com muita força a Lisboa , aí é que iria dar problemas , pois estava a ver que vinha granizo para Lisboa mas acabou por ser dissipar .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 04:40)

Hitchens se foi uma nuvem funil , então foi um tornado mas a probalidade era baixa deve ter sido um downburst ou um downdraft , agora tem cuidado hoje que poderá vir mais downbursts para a tua região hoje .


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 09:50)

Voltou o inferno, hoje vamos novamente aos 40 e temos o risco de voltar a ter trovoadas secas.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2017 às 11:17)

Hoje há muita poeirada, não sei se haverá instabilidade...


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2017 às 14:24)

Hoje tive outra vez uma temperatura mínima tropical *+21,7ºC*.
A temperatura hoje muito parecida com a de ontem, temperatura actual *+40,4ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

Boas,
Quantidade de poeiras a reduzir... a temperatura está nos *37.8ºc.*
Só espero que não venha nenhuma trovoada seca.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

Boas,
3º dia com temperatura acima dos 40ºC, nunca mais chega o S. João para isto aliviar um pouco. Costuma-se dizer que o S. João gosta de tempo fresco e parece que este ano se cumpre, ainda bem. Poderá estar um pouco desagradável para as festas mas depois destas temperaturas é o melhor. 
Sigo com* 40,8ºC* e começam a aparecer muitos cumulus. Vão crescendo células em Espanha como é costume.


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

O satélite já começa a mostrar formações na mesma zona de ontem


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

Temperatura atual de 40°C
Muito calor 
Mínima de 24°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:08)

As células em Espanha já com algum desenvolvimento. O take 2 de ontem está próximo...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 15:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As células em Espanha já com algum desenvolvimento. O take 2 de ontem está próximo...


Cá estaremos para relatar caso aconteça algo de relevante.  Já se começam a visualizar as torres das células a SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 15:22)

Hoje parece haver mais poeira e resistência à convecção, não sei se será sequer parecido a ontem. Entretanto, 38,2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 15:38)

Célula bem grande a SE de Badajoz, a bigorna é enorme e já começa a cobrir o céu da zona.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 16:10)

Que bafo e que bela célula mas parece estar estacionada.
Estão* 41,9ºC *


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Está na hora de sair do Alentejo direção Madrid, vamos lá ver que tal corre a viagem.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 16:51)

Célula a SE de Badajoz vista daqui:


----------



## vamm (18 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

Panóias, Ourique, já chegou aos *44,5C. *Agora estão *41C*, temos mais vento e é o que ajuda a aguentar isto.

Ontem houve vários focos de incêndio aqui nas redondezas, as trovoadas passaram aqui bem pertinho: choveu torrencialmente em Messejana, Aljustrel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:06)

Eco laranja entre Fronteira e Monforte...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 17:53)

Já se ouvem.  Céu nublado!
Estão a crescer células a sul e cresceu uma a NE.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Células em redor de a vila


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2017 às 18:00)

Ronca por aqui também


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

Está assim:
SE





Célula que está aqui mesmo ao lado:




NE:




*39,4ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

Eco laranja em Nisa...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

Rebentam pequenas pipocas aqui em volta. Ainda não ouvi trovões mas foi por distração decerto. 37,7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

Estou no meio de duas células, e aparentemente pelo céu parece que se estão a unir.


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Continua a fornalha infernal, ainda falta tanto para Novembro....

Hoje já não há trovoadas, está tudo mais a norte.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 18:17)

Até admirava se nada corresse mal. Cheiro intenso a queimado. O vento está a intensificar-se, temperatura em descida. Atuais *37,1ºC*
Máx:* 42,1ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

Parece que a direção é SW-NE, não parece vir para a cidade, mas rebentam com pujança. Já ouvi 2 trovões.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2017 às 18:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que a direção é SW-NE, não parece vir para a cidade, mas rebentam com pujança. Já ouvi 2 trovões.


Não vai passar por aqui também, o " escudo" de São Mamede não permite.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Foi para os lados da Serra e eu fiquei no meio das duas células, que azar.


----------



## Hitchens (18 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

Boa tarde a todos/as.

38.8ºC
Hum. relativa: 28%
Vento W a 20km/h (média)
Pressão: 1011,0mb

Ouve-se trovoada ao longe (quadrante E).


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

Pavia? Estão a crescer umas a norte daqui.


----------



## Hitchens (18 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

trepkos disse:


> Pavia? Estão a crescer umas a norte daqui.


Confirmo. A mais próxima está a W de Estremoz.


----------



## talingas (18 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

Vai-se ouvindo trovejar sim senhor.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

Relâmpago e forte trovão.
Edit: começa a chover, pingas grossas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 19:24)

Ainda tudo na Serra, ainda assim. Mais umas células a rebentar a Sul e a SW mas não passam dali. A temperatura desce rapidamente, no entanto, 35,2ºC.

Edit: Já chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jun 2017 às 19:33)




----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

Trovoada audível, ainda chuvisca. Algumas cortinas de chuva a SW. 33,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 19:42)

Relâmpago imediatamente seguido de trovão. Nuvem-nuvem.


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 19:56)

Vista para Estremoz/Portalegre.


----------



## Hitchens (18 Jun 2017 às 20:03)

Duas células com muita refectividade: uma a W de Arronches e outra a NE do Alandroal. Parecem desenhar trajectórias convergentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 20:10)

Continuam os trovões mas muito poucos raios. Não parece passar disto, nem chove.

Edit: Trovão mais intenso.


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Parece-me que Évora vai voltar a levar com trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2017 às 20:20)

Boa tarde ,
Muito calor , mas hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 40°C
Ontem por esta hora tive trovoada e chuva , hoje para já nada ...
Temperatura atual de 35°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 20:34)

Trovoada para o lado da serra que deve ter descarregado bem. Em Arronches caiu uma bela chuvada mas de pouca dura. 
Agora é só vento e ainda são audíveis alguns trovões.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

Magnífico pôr do sol e apareceram mammatus na bigorna da célula.  
Quando puder posto fotos.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 21:11)

Depois de a temperatura ter começado a descer, eis que sobe a pique após o desaparecimento das células. Vento moderado de NE com 32,4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 21:46)

Mais um exemplo de um outlow boundary. Proveniente de uma célula a NW de Badajoz, resistiu a 2 células que encontrou pelo caminho e seguiu a sua viagem.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

Alguma trovoada durante a tarde, ainda vi uns quantos raios e caíram alguns aguaceiros.
 O Céu limpou.


----------



## vamm (19 Jun 2017 às 00:17)

Ourique com *28C *, o que salva é o vento que aumentou de intensidade. Em casa está insuportável! Nem sei como vou dormir


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 00:22)

Boas,
Um pouco tarde, mas aqui ficam as fotos que tirei aos mammatus que apareceram e ao magnifico pôr do sol:












aspeto do céu após a passagem da célula:








Pôr do sol: 
mammatus do lado esquerdo:













Sigo neste momento com uns agradáveis *26,5ºC*


----------



## trepkos (19 Jun 2017 às 04:30)

Trovoada em Évora agora mesmo. Começa a intensificar se.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia! Mais uma noite tropical com *+22,8ºC*, agora *+26ºC* e está muito abafado. Em perspectiva mais um dia insuportável, IPMA prevê *+41ºC*.
Mas o dia começou da melhor maneira, cerca das 6h30m acordei com trovoada e ainda caiu um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 08:33)

De volta aos afazeres algarvios... tanto faz ser dia ou ser noite, o calor não falha.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia,.
Mínima de 24°C
Atual de 26,5°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2017 às 10:18)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente em preservativa, e a mínima a roçar os 25ºc.
Pelas minhas contas hoje já é o 10º dia desta onda de calor que ainda vai durar até ao fim-de-semana, só aí ao que tudo indica é que vamos ter um alivio, metade do mês a ser passado com esta onda de calor.
Vão crescendo várias nuvens de desenvolvimento e o ambiente é abafado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

joralentejano disse:


> fotos que tirei aos mammatus que apareceram e ao magnifico pôr do sol:



 espectáculo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:26)

Célula com eco laranja e E de Vila Velha de Rodão...


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2017 às 13:35)

Boa tarde ,
Hoje temperatura um pouco mais baixa que o fim semana , 35°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (19 Jun 2017 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.
35.6ºC;
Hum. relativa: 27%
Vento moderado de Sul (com rajadas).

Ontem não tive possibilidade de registar fotograficamente mas deparei-me com o seguinte: em regra, em dias como o de ontem, sem chuva nem grande aproximação de células activas, tenho uma visibilidade (orientação SE) de aproximadamente 36 km em linha recta (de onde fotografo os seguimentos que partilho aqui no fórum). Ontem, ao final da tarde a visibilidade não ultrapassou dos 200/300 mts. Não houve formação de nevoeiro. Fica a dúvida se se tratou de acumulação de poeiras (embora a barreira fosse esbranquiçada) ou se poderá ter sido efeito da evaporação da (muita) água precipitada durante o evento de downdraft de sábado.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo!


Muito Obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

Boas,
Hoje, Arronches lá teve inversão térmica, sempre aliviou um pouco a temperatura dentro de casa.
A mínima foi de *16,1ºC*

Neste momento sigo com* 36,3ºC *e algumas nuvens. Um alivio não ter 40ºC a esta hora.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 14:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje, Arronches lá teve inversão térmica, sempre aliviou um pouco a temperatura dentro de casa.
> A mínima foi de *16,1ºC*
> 
> Neste momento sigo com* 36,3ºC *e algumas nuvens. Um alivio não ter 40ºC a esta hora.



Autêntica lufada de ar fresco! Foi uma inversão realmente notável para uma região que ainda há 2 dias registava quase 45ºC diurnos.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 14:21)

criz0r disse:


> Autêntica lufada de ar fresco! Foi uma inversão realmente notável para uma região que ainda há 2 dias registava quase 45ºC diurnos.


Sim, ontem o fresco que se sentia à noite foi uma bênção divina  Nem apetecia ir para casa.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Um alivio não ter 40ºC a esta hora.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

Davidmpb disse:


>


Sim, é realmente como me sinto  ter 36ºC depois de ter 43/44ºC 3 dias seguidos é fresco.


----------



## Hitchens (19 Jun 2017 às 16:52)

Seguindo os useiros costumes dos três últimos dias, com sítio e hora marcada, eis as células da Estremadura Espanhola.

EDIT: Hoje, fruto do vento de SE, as células seguem para a zona onde a precipitação mais urge, zona centro do país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 18:44)

Hoje o pop up das células em Espanha está bem mais intenso. O radar impressiona...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

Vento muito forte por aqui devido à proximidade das células que estão em Espanha.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

A ventania é louca, e há pó por todo o lado:
O radar mostra, mais uma vez aquilo que tem acontecido nos últimos dias devido ás células:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

Parece que vai ficar tudo retido em Espanha, como quase sempre acontece... apesar das trovoadas do fim-de-semana choveu muito pouco, o mês segue apenas com 1.6mm, mas este mês já costuma ser seco.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

Aspeto da célula, Já vi um raio...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

Vento forte de SE derivado do outflow de uma célula. Interessante como nos últimos dias tem dado para ver a "onda de choque" da formação das células no radar. 35,7ºC.


----------



## Hitchens (19 Jun 2017 às 19:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que vai ficar tudo retido em Espanha, como quase sempre acontece... apesar das trovoadas do fim-de-semana choveu muito pouco, o mês segue apenas com 1.6mm, mas este mês já costuma ser seco.


Parece-me que Portalegre e o distrito de Castelo Branco verão qualquer coisa. Mas isto pode mudar de um momento para o outro. Por exemplo, aqui, desde o início deste período de atmosfera instável (praticamente as duas últimas semanas), só choveu num dia (sábado, 17) e acumulei 22mm, da maneira mais radical, porém.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:12)

Hitchens disse:


> Parece-me que Portalegre e o distrito de Castelo Branco verão qualquer coisa. Mas isto pode mudar de um momento para o outro. Por exemplo, aqui, desde o início deste período de atmosfera instável (praticamente as duas últimas semanas), só choveu num dia (sábado, 17) e acumulei 22mm, da maneira mais radical, porém.


Sim, já chega a Idanha a Nova e quase a Castelo Branco...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

Portalegre a ter algo será apenas no extremo da serra de São Mamede. Não me parece favorável para os outros locais. 32,0ºC em descida.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 21:00)

Apareceram mais uns tímidos mammatus:





A célula já lá vai...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

Mammatus e boas formações onduladas a E/NE. Parece uma fábrica de células a NW de Portalegre. 29,5ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2017 às 21:47)

Vejo bastantes clarões para NW e para leste
Vento forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

A trovoada a fazer das suas já, provavelmente. Há algumas células naquela zona.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2017 às 22:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> A trovoada a fazer das suas já, provavelmente. Há algumas células naquela zona.


daqui vejo clarões frequentes para essa zona, eco roxo no radar.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 22:00)

Mais uma ronda de ventania.... Sopra bem!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

Vento com rajadas continua por aqui. Se estiver assim por Montalvão não vai ser fácil para o incêndio, que já vai com 55 operacionais.

28,4ºC e 50 km/h de Este.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

Vento moderado com boas rajadas de leste, janelas todas abertas para fazer corrente de ar. Estão *26,8ºC*


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2017 às 00:38)

Temporariamente em Ferreira do Alentejo.

Por volta das 23h, fui dar uma volta pelo campo, a temperatura rondava os 29/30ºc.
Debaixo de uma cantoria de uma enorme variedade de insetos, cheguei a ver uns relâmpagos (a Leste) e alguma nebulosidade, ainda que fraca.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2017 às 14:18)

Boas,
Mínima de 23°C
Atual de 37°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (20 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.
37.4ºC;
Humidade relativa: 22%;
Vento: WNW 17 Km/h;

Último dia de canícula (desta safra); andaremos por aqui, nos próximos dias, com máximas médias de 34ºC mas com noites substancialmente mais frescas (15/16ºC).


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 17:12)

Boas,
Máx: *38,8ºC*
Min: *16,9ºC
*
Agora estão* 38,3ºC* com algumas nuvens. Parece que amanhã já vai começar a aliviar um pouco, ainda bem, que farto estou disto.
*
*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com muita poeira e calor. Que promete durar e durar como as pilhas duracell, não é, por estar previsto para amanhã 25ºC, que vai alterar alguma coisa, já a partir de 5ª feira, ela vai subir novamente e Sábado poderá ser um dia bem quente no Algarve.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 23.7ºC

Sempre, com mínimas a rondar entre os 23ºC e os 25ºC, na última semana.


----------



## vamm (20 Jun 2017 às 20:22)

Está a arrefecer, graças a Deus! Neste momento está a chegar bastante nevoeiro a Reliquias, Odemira. O céu está bem encoberto na direcção de Vila Nova de Milfontes.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

Boas,
Máxima de 38°C
Atual de 29°C
Já está a refrescar, a noite será mais fresca,ainda bem!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sempre, com mínimas a rondar entre os 23ºC e os 25ºC, na última semana.


Pois, como aqui, mas aqui tem sido muito pior porque as temperaturas têm andado á volta dos 40ºc, enquanto que aí mal passa dos 30ºc, no outro dia houve uma mínima de 26ºc, amanhã em vez de começar o Verão podia era acabar porque já estou farto disto.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

Bem, aqui apesar do vento de NW a temperatura ainda está em *29,9ºC*
A onda de calor foi tão intensa que por agora ainda nem o vento de NW arrefece as zonas mais para o interior.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, aqui apesar do vento de NW a temperatura ainda está em *29,9ºC*
> A onda de calor foi tão intensa que por agora ainda nem o vento de NW arrefece as zonas mais para o interior.


Por aqui, está arrefecer mais rápido, estão *28ºc*, mas só mesmo 5ª feira é que vamos ter um grande alivio.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui, está arrefecer mais rápido, estão *28ºc*, mas só mesmo 5ª feira é que vamos ter um grande alivio.


Aqui arrefeceria mais rápido se estivesse nulo devido ao facto de ser uma zona de inversão térmica, é normal aqui para as zonas do interior ainda trazer ar quente.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Apesar do vento mais favorável ao arrefecimento, está difícil arrefecer, com 29,3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2017 às 22:57)

Aqui vendas novas a temperatura está nos 25°C, tem sido difícil ainda descer , talvez para a madrugada desça mais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (20 Jun 2017 às 23:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, aqui apesar do vento de NW a temperatura ainda está em *29,9ºC*
> A onda de calor foi tão intensa que por agora ainda nem o vento de NW arrefece as zonas mais para o interior.


Quase igual: 29.2ºC. Face à mínima prevista para esta noite, contava com um arrefecimento noturno mais rápido.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2017 às 00:00)

Já nos 23°C 
Dentro casa 32°C, tenho tudo aberto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 20°C
Atual de 22°C
Manhã mais fresca e com nevoeiros e neblinas por vendas novas !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (21 Jun 2017 às 11:32)

Nevoeiro pela manhã e que ainda dura na zona de Odemira, apesar de já ter levantado um pouco.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

Boas,
Algum nevoeiro e neblina 
Hoje bem mais fresco do que dias anteriores 
T.atual de 28,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2017 às 13:48)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, a temperatura atual é de* 30.8ºc.*
Hoje começa o Verão mas é só mesmo no calendário porque á muito que começou... hoje na rádio estavam todos eufóricos com a chegada do Verão, parecia que tinham ganho o euro milhões ou a totobola, estou para ver quando chegar o Inverno o estado de euforia será o mesmo


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2017 às 13:49)

Boas,
Por aqui, mínima de *19,8ºC*
Neste momento sigo com *34,7ºC*
A partir de agora as noites prometem ser mais frescas, venham elas para refrescar a casa.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia quente, a temperatura atual é de* 30.8ºc.*
> Hoje começa o Verão mas é só mesmo no calendário porque á muito que começou... hoje na rádio estavam todos eufóricos com a chegada do Verão, parecia que tinham ganho o euro milhões ou a totobola, estou para ver quando chegar o Inverno o estado de euforia será o mesmo


Foi preciso chegar o verão no calendário para as temperaturas descerem para valores mais decentes, anda tudo ao contrário. Mas ainda bem que assim será, depois de ter tido estes registos infernais, não tenho pena nenhuma daqueles que poderão ter um grande desgosto.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2017 às 15:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Foi preciso chegar o verão no calendário para as temperaturas descerem para valores mais decentes, anda tudo ao contrário. Mas ainda bem que assim será, depois de ter tido estes registos infernais, não tenho pena nenhuma daqueles que poderão ter um grande desgosto.


Concordo contigo Joralentejano 
Quando bem que sabe temperaturas mais decentes e mínimas mais baixas.
Atual de 30,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2017 às 19:22)

Temperatura atual de 27°C
A esta hora já mais baixa quem em dias anteriores .
Máxima de 31°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

joselamego disse:


> Temperatura atual de 27°C
> A esta hora já mais baixa quem em dias anteriores .
> Máxima de 31°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



joselamego eu costumo publicar os dados da tua estação no meu grupo de meteorologia do facebook, assim comparo com a minha estação também 

Hoje tive 31.5ºC de máxima e 21.4ºC de mínima.
A temperatura actual é de 25.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2017 às 21:19)

Brunomc disse:


> joselamego eu costumo publicar os dados da tua estação no meu grupo de meteorologia do facebook, assim comparo com a minha estação também
> 
> Hoje tive 31.5ºC de máxima e 21.4ºC de mínima.
> A temperatura actual é de 25.2ºC


Olá Brunomc,
Obrigado !
A minha estação deu dados de :
31°C de máxima 
Atual de 25° C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2017 às 22:03)

Boas,
Finalmente o vento rodou para NW, sopra moderado, que bem sabe, esta noite já não será tropical... finalmente terminou esta onde de calor que durou quase 2 semanas.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Boas,
Máx:* 36,1ºC*
Min: *19,8ºC*

Abençoado vento de NW moderado  Janelas todas abertas para fazer corrente de ar. Sigo neste momento com *24,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2017 às 08:30)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 16°C
Atual de 19°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2017 às 09:08)

Boas,
Finalmente ar fresco, o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, que começa a levantar.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2017 às 13:17)

Boas,
T.atual de 26,5°C
46% HR
1020 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2017 às 13:59)

Boas,
Mínima de 17,4ºC

Agora o dia segue muito agradável com *31,1ºC* e vento fraco. Isto sim são dias de verão.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2017 às 20:19)

Boas,
Máxima de 31,5°C
Atual de 26°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jun 2017 às 09:01)

Boas,
Manhã que começa fresca, de manhã cedo quando fui regar cheguei a molhar-me devido á humidade que caiu durante a noite, até as plantas agradecem esta frescura


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16°C
Atual de 20,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2017 às 12:22)

O IPMA, a meter na gaveta, um aviso amarelo/alaranjado para o Algarve. Hoje máxima de 33ºC dentro do aviso amarelo, amanhã 38ºC de máxima, aviso laranja. Mas, está tudo bem, que está aviso verde. Todos os anos, isto acontece sistematicamente.  Vergonhoso IPMA, só porque o resto do país, não está calor, para quê meter um aviso no Algarve isso dá trabalho. 

Enquanto, a Aemet tem a zona de Huelva, em aviso amarelo. 

Amanhã, poderei chegar aos 40ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

Boas,
Não há melhor do que ter dias com temperaturas muito agradáveis para ir até à piscina e noites frescas para arejar as casas. Isto assim o verão todo é que era de valor! 
Mínima de hoje foi de *14,9ºC*
Agora estão *31,6ºC* com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Não há melhor do que ter dias com temperaturas muito agradáveis para ir até à piscina e noites frescas para arejar as casas. Isto assim o verão todo é que era de valor!
> Mínima de hoje foi de *14,9ºC*
> Agora estão *31,6ºC* com vento fraco a moderado.


Boas,
Vento moderado e estão* 31ºc*.
Hoje é noite de S. João e como manda a tradição é dia de comer umas sardinhas assadas, com batatas cozidas regadas com azeite e um tinto, maravilha


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2017 às 17:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Vento moderado e estão* 31ºc*.
> Hoje é noite de S. João e como manda a tradição é dia de comer umas sardinhas assadas, com batatas cozidas regadas com azeite e um tinto, maravilha


Sim, hoje é dia de festa aqui pela terrinha! Mas a noite promete ser fresca como o S. João costuma gostar! 
_________
Máxima de* 33,7ºC*
Agora estão *33,1ºC* com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, hoje é dia de festa aqui pela terrinha! Mas a noite promete ser fresca como o S. João costuma gostar!
> _________
> Máxima de* 33,7ºC*
> Agora estão *33,1ºC* com vento moderado de NW.


Aqui por estes lados também é festa só que não é dos santos é da Vila.
Curioso que aqui raramente se apanho um anos em que estes dias de festa esteja muito calor normalmente são noites bem frescas.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2017 às 21:20)

Boas amigos, eu vim até Lamego , visitar a família 
Vim desejar um bom são João a todos meus amigos alentejanos e algarvios ! 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (23 Jun 2017 às 23:02)

Fim de tarde / noite infernal em Faro cidade com a temperatura a chegar aos 36,6ºC ás 19:22.

Neste momento são 23h e estão 32.9ºC. 

Amanhã deve ser ainda mais quente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2017 às 23:22)

MikeCT disse:


> Fim de tarde / noite infernal em Faro cidade com a temperatura a chegar aos 36,6ºC ás 19:22.
> 
> Neste momento são 23h e estão 32.9ºC.
> 
> Amanhã deve ser ainda mais quente...



Por aqui, a máxima foi mais baixa de 34.6ºC. Agora, um pouco mais fresco, com 29.5ºC.

O Arome, está menos agreste nesta saída das 12 do que a anterior, mas de um dia infernal, esse ninguém nos tira. O Arome colocava na saída das 00, na faixa litoral do sotavento algarvio, temperaturas entre os 39ºC e os 42ºC.

Mas, o mais interessante, disto tudo, é que o IPMA foi para o São João e não tem a capacidade de emitir um aviso amarelo/laranja para o Algarve, todos os anos a história repete-se. A incompetência é gritante neste país.


----------



## MikeCT (23 Jun 2017 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, a máxima foi mais baixa de 34.6ºC. Agora, um pouco mais fresco, com 29.5ºC.
> 
> O Arome, está menos agreste nesta saída das 12 do que a anterior, mas de um dia infernal, esse ninguém nos tira. O Arome colocava na saída das 00, na faixa litoral do sotavento algarvio, temperaturas entre os 39ºC e os 42ºC.
> 
> Mas, o mais interessante, disto tudo, é que o IPMA foi para o São João e não tem a capacidade de emitir um aviso amarelo/laranja para o Algarve, todos os anos a história repete-se. A incompetência é gritante neste país.




É o costume todos os anos..Só em Agosto quando eles vierem para o Algarve e perceberem que está calor de dia e de noite é que emitem avisos...


----------



## pax_julia (24 Jun 2017 às 07:01)

Dormi de janela aberta pois as casas estao muito quentes... Eis que a chuva me despertou. Aguaceiro moderado. Não durou mais que 2 minutos. Temp actual 22°C


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2017 às 08:06)

noites tropicais em Faro Aeroporto - 14
temperatura máxima - 35ºC
dia mais quente - 17 de junho
variação da temperatura no dia mais quente: 26ºC<T<35ºC

24 de maio
8 de junho
10 de junho
11 de junho
12 de junho
13 de junho
14 de junho
16 de junho
17 de junho
18 de junho
19 de junho
20 de junho
21 de junho
23 de junho


----------



## vamm (24 Jun 2017 às 11:36)

O meu carro já levou um banho de lama esta noite e nem eu sabia que chovia. Hoje o céu parece "doente". Nuvens com cara de chuva a chegar de Oeste (?) e aquele aspecto esbranquiçado, maravilhoso, das poeiras.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2017 às 11:54)

As preces algarvias foram ouvidas. 







Entretanto por cá, 28,7ºC. Mínima de 17,0ºC, bem mais agradável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2017 às 12:50)

@SpiderVV , demora tempo as preces a chegarem a Lisboa. 

Boas, por aqui, o inferno chegou. Muito calor e muito vento, já existe queda de árvore em Moncarapacho, aposto como seja uma alfarrobeira. Na última semana, as alfarrobeiras com o calor partem-se que nem moscas.

Atenção: Incêndio na Serra de Monchique, em Vale de Boi, já conta com 32 bombeiros, 9 veículos e 2 MA. 

Neste momento, sigo com 34.5ºC, com tendência para subir muito mais.


----------



## Hitchens (24 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde.

Dia fantástico: 30ºC, céu muito nublado; cai agora um aguaceiro (pingas grossas). Vento moderado.
Um bando de uns 20 e tal melros envolvem a figueira. Mais à frente, um bando enorme de pegas rabilongas ocupam uma oliveira centenária. Maravilhosa banda sonora para um sábado.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jun 2017 às 15:47)

Isto de andar na rua é tipo estar com um secador apontado à cara... 38,2ºC e rajada max. de 62,8km/h. Isto seca tudo...


----------



## 1337 (24 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

Imagino o que é essas rajadas com ar tão quente, aqui não sinto disso porque quando está calor não está vento. Deve ser cá uma sensação


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

1337 disse:


> Imagino o que é essas rajadas com ar tão quente, aqui não sinto disso porque quando está calor não está vento. Deve ser cá uma sensação


 
Só apetece estar dentro de água...


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2017 às 16:30)

dia sufocante em Faro...

temperatura acima dos 35ºC e vento moderado a forte de norte... vento com rajadas. Ar bastante quente.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2017 às 17:26)

Boas,
O dia começou com sol mas ao longo da tarde desapareceu. O céu permanece muito nublado e ameaçador, provavelmente devido àquela linha de precipitação que se aproxima mas que cuja precipitação não chega sequer ao solo.
A temperatura tem vindo a descer e o vento tem sido moderado com boas rajadas. Estão atualmente *30,8ºC*


----------



## vamm (24 Jun 2017 às 17:37)

Está mesmo muito calor hoje. O vento até é bom, mas não refresca muito. O céu manteve-se com aspecto de trovoada o dia todo, mas até agora não passou de algumas -raras - pingas grossas e lamacentas


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Por aqui agora tudo coberto com vento mais fresco. Quase a chover. 25,5ºC.


----------



## Hitchens (24 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

27ºC. Já não me lembrava que era possível estar em casa a esta hora com as janelas abertas.
O radar é um vasto catálogo de virgas. dos dois aguaceiros que cairam nas últimas horas resultaram umas 19 pingas. Sabe bem, ainda assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Boas,
Por aqui céu totalmente encoberto, e começam a cair umas pingas, na sua maioria é virga.
Vento moderado a forte de W.


----------



## vamm (24 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

Por Panoias, Ourique, já passou um belo aguaceiro de pingas bem grossas. Está calor, apesar da intensidade do vento


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Boa tarde pessoal. Que calor infernal pela Manta Rota, a nortada infernal está.. quase que nos levanta do chão. Certamente que já fez estragos.. 
Entre as 13 e 14h estiveram 40° por aqui..
Claro que é o termômetro do carro e vale o que vale.. mas nem estava parado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2017 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de deserto autêntico, vento moderado a forte de norte com rajadas a rondarem os 70 km/h, até os camelos voam. 

Máxima e mínima do ano:

Máxima: 38.3ºC
mínima: 25.8ºC

As ocorrências no Algarve, são sobretudo relacionadas com incêndios e quedas de árvores e estruturas. 

O tempo anda louco... 

Provavelmente, Faro bateu o recorde para a temperatura máxima em Junho, com 37.5ºC, anterior recorde 37.1ºC (não sei, se esse recorde foi batido nos últimos 6 anos, mas não creio).

Surpreendente, é que em Sagres tiveram noite tropical, coisa rara para aqueles lados.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

um cheiro a queimado parece que está tudo a arder...


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

Agreste disse:


> um cheiro a queimado parece que está tudo a arder...



Incêndio ali para o ludo na zona das Gambelas mas já foi controlado..Parece que está nevoeiro com tanto fumo...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

Vai arrefecendo, estão *21ºc* e vento moderado de NW, com o vento deste quadrante pelo menos não há fornalha por aqui.
Amnhã espero pouca chuva, depois do delírio do GfS á 2 dias atrás onde previa mais de 40mm, já não prevê quase nada, se chover 5mm já será muito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2017 às 22:46)

Amanhã, vai ser mais um dia quente, por aqui, com a máxima a ir aos 35ºC e a noite quentinha que ainda temos com 29.2ºC.

A partir de 2ª feira até 6ª feira, as noites serão mais frescas, aproveitar que o início de Julho voltará o calor que poderá ser bem quente e com lestada, o GFS já vem mostrando essa tendência já algum tempo e o ECM também indica, que já começa a aparecer lestada na previsão automática do IPMA.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2017 às 09:33)

outra vez o cheiro a mato queimado...

entretanto parece que vai chover.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jun 2017 às 11:42)

Boas,
O dia segue ameno,* 25ºc* e algumas nuvens.
A ver-se não chove lama, porque disso não vai passar.


----------



## trepkos (25 Jun 2017 às 12:20)

Dia fantástico hoje! Devia estar assim o Verão todo, está fresco, vento por vezes moderado, nuvens e vai chovendo.

Ainda não passou os 30 graus. Que saudades deste tempo.


----------



## vamm (25 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

Por Panoias, Ourique, a trovoada tem roncado toda a manhã. Está fresquinho, cheira a terra molhada e espero que assim continuo durante a semana toda


----------



## Bruno Palma (25 Jun 2017 às 12:32)

Alguma trovoada por cá


----------



## Hitchens (25 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

Boa tarde.
21.2ºC
Humidade relativa: 61%
Vento Sul, fraco/moderado. Chuva fraca/moderada consistente nos últimos 20 minutos.

Há uma semana: 43ºC com direito a um downdraft cujos estragos são ainda bem evidentes; o dia de hoje - pela sua maciez - é a antitese diametral desse cenário.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

chove em Faro... aguaceiro de lama.

estão 31ºC.


----------



## vitoreis (25 Jun 2017 às 13:12)

Chuva forte mas de curta duração (2 minutos?) em Faro. Fui apanhado de surpresa


----------



## GoN_dC (25 Jun 2017 às 13:29)

Trovoada a rondar Portimão, com chuva fraca a moderada. Temperatura caiu a pique. 

As zonas a oeste daqui devem estar a levar uma boa rega.


----------



## vamm (25 Jun 2017 às 13:32)

Chove bem agora com pingas bastante gradas.


----------



## GoN_dC (25 Jun 2017 às 13:59)

Chove forte, com muita trovoada.


----------



## vamm (25 Jun 2017 às 14:27)

A trovoada regressou


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2017 às 14:47)

Boas,
Chuva moderada por aqui, saudades 
Refrescou bastante  Estão neste momento *23,5ºC*


----------



## Hitchens (25 Jun 2017 às 14:49)

Temperatura em queda livre: 19.3ºC. (vs. máxima prevista de 31ºC).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jun 2017 às 15:04)

Por Moura também chuva e alguma trovoada por volta das 13:00. Uma frescura muito agradável a correr! O céu continua muito nublado, o vento sopra por vezes com rajadas e há um cheiro muito intenso (e deveras agradável) da vegetação humedecida pela chuva! Este tempo é um alívio depois do _inferno_ pelo qual passámos nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jun 2017 às 16:33)

Por aqui choveu pouco, quase nada, os pingos que caíram deram para molhar o chão e as superfícies, bastaram 2 minutos de sol e secou logo tudo, mesmo assim ainda estragou o dia de piscina a muitos
já me contento pelo simples facto de não estar um calor infernal, se houvesse mais dias destes, o Verão passava-se melhor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2017 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade e umas pingas de lama que sujou tudo, que saudades de ver chover lama.  Foi, mais um dia quente e uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 33.9ºC
mínima: 24.9ºC

Maldita nortada, quando é que vais embora,  só trazes calor seco, incêndios e arrefeces a água do mar. 

Esta tarde, houve mais 2 incêndios aqui, no concelho, sempre com a presença de 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jun 2017 às 00:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma nebulosidade e umas pingas de lama que sujou tudo, que saudades de ver chover lama.  Foi, mais um dia quente e uma noite tropical.
> 
> Máxima: 33.9ºC
> mínima: 24.9ºC
> ...


A nortada aqui é impressionante! Ontem estive para os lados de Vila Nova de Cacela  e subi um pouco à serra a norte. No topo o vento era fresco e algo húmido, mais abaixo quente e seco e num espaço de uns 5 km em linha recta. 

Quanto às ocorrências de incêndio começa a ser estranho tanta ocorrência... mais uma vez algo está a falhar! É a nossa sina!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2017 às 04:26)

Que diferença em relação aos últimos dias! 15,2ºC!


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jun 2017 às 09:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que diferença em relação aos últimos dias! 15,2ºC!



Quase um terço da temperatura máxima no dia 17...  Ao menos consegui dormir em condições 

Bom dia

Manhã fresca, com alguma neblina matinal, vento fraco e algum sol para lembrar que estamos no Verão


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jun 2017 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

A manhã e parte da tarde de ontem foram de alguma chuva e trovoada por aqui.
Fica o registo possível.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2017 às 09:54)

Boas,
Manhã fresca, a mínima andou na casa dos *12ºc*, orvalho de manhã cedo.
De momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

Boas amigos, 
Já a caminho de vendas novas 
Estou Coruche , estão 27°C
Céu com alguns nuvens.
Durante a viagem , desde sai de Gondomar ainda apanhei céu nublado e chuvisco ..


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Já em vendas novas 
Temperatura atual de 26,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jun 2017 às 21:26)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia começou fresco e com nevoeiro. A tarde foi agradável. O calor do fim de semana passado acabou com a pouca água que tinhamos, o cenário do Rio é este:





___________
Máx:* 29,1ºC*
Min: *13,4ºC
*
Tatual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 11:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, o dia começou fresco e com nevoeiro. A tarde foi agradável. O calor do fim de semana passado acabou com a pouca água que tinhamos, o cenário do Rio é este:
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda mal começou o Verão e já está assim? isto diz bem do pouco que tem chovido.
Esperemos que o próximo Outono/inverno seja chuvoso.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 12:01)

Boas,
cerca de 20ºc por aqui e vento moderado de NW.
Vamos ver se manhã chove pelo menos 1mm, para adicionar aos fantásticos 1.6mm que levo este mês, é a chamada sopa dos pobres


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, o dia começou fresco e com nevoeiro. A tarde foi agradável. O calor do fim de semana passado acabou com a pouca água que tinhamos, o cenário do Rio é este:



O Rio Caia já está nesse estado no início do Verão? Bonito serviço, consigo imaginar como estará a albufeira.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda mal começou o Verão e já está assim? isto diz bem do pouco que tem chovido.
> Esperemos que o próximo Outono/inverno seja chuvoso.





criz0r disse:


> O Rio Caia já está nesse estado no início do Verão? Bonito serviço, consigo imaginar como estará a albufeira.


É para se ter a noção de como o Alentejo está, e mais para Sul ainda está pior, é uma região que não tem invernos decentes à quase 4 anos. Depois de um verão infernal como o do ano passado e de um inverno extremamente seco, já se esperava isto e sempre o disse. A onda de calor de à quase duas semanas acabou com tudo o pouco que tínhamos, há barragens mais pequenas que já quase que não têm água, imaginemos se o verão do ano passado se volta a repetir? Iríamos terminar o verão numa situação extremamente critica. Não vou à barragem desde Abril e nessa altura já estava muito baixa, a última vez que a vi com este nível foi no final do verão em 2012:




Parece que até não está mau, mas para abril é. E pode-se ver no paredão, onde ela costuma chegar na mesma altura em que a foto foi tirada, nos anos de boa chuva e o local onde estão aquelas árvores do lado esquerdo, é uma ilha. Abril terminou com 43% e Maio com 39.5%, veremos junho... Resta-nos esperar e rezar para que o próximo Outono/Inverno sejam chuvosos ou então...nem sei o que dizer.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jun 2017 às 12:56)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia começou uma vez fresco e nublado. Neste momento segue agradável com algumas nuvens.
Tatual: *25,3ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Jun 2017 às 16:14)

joralentejano disse:


> É para se ter a noção de como o Alentejo está, e mais para Sul ainda está pior, é uma região que não tem invernos decentes à quase 4 anos. Depois de um verão infernal como o do ano passado e de um inverno extremamente seco, já se esperava isto e sempre o disse. A onda de calor de à quase duas semanas acabou com tudo o pouco que tínhamos, há barragens mais pequenas que já quase que não têm água, imaginemos se o verão do ano passado se volta a repetir? Iríamos terminar o verão numa situação extremamente critica. Não vou à barragem desde Abril e nessa altura já estava muito baixa, a última vez que a vi com este nível foi no final do verão em 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era bom era que o próximo outono/inverno fossem chuvosos , mas infelizmente outono/invernos chuvosos cada vez são mais uma raridade para Portugal , eu já não tenho um inverno chuvoso há 3 anos .


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

Boas,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 27°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2017 às 08:46)

Bons dias,
Céu nublado 
Está fresco , que bem que sabe!
Temperatura mínima de 17°C
Atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 09:23)

Boas,
Que belo dia este... está fresco e vai chovendo, isto sim é verão


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 09:44)

E chove bem! um pouco mais acima está nevoeiro cerrado, mas parece que agora começa a ficar por aqui também.


----------



## Hitchens (28 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia.
18.2ºC;
Hum. relativa: 82%
Vento: WSW 24 km/h.
A primeira "linha" da frente foi, à passagem, mais generosa do que o radar fazia crer. Alguns reflexos interessantes na passagem da frente por Santarém. Outono em junho, fica.


----------



## vamm (28 Jun 2017 às 11:59)

Um belo aguaceiro neste momento na Boavista dos Pinheiros, Odemira.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2017 às 13:40)

Boas!
A abençoada chuva já passou por aqui, ainda choveu bem, pena ter durado pouco.  O acumulado deve andar à volta de 1/2mm.
Neste momento sigo com céu nublado, vento moderado com boas rajadas e estão *23,5ºC
*
O São Pedro, lá nos deu uma boa prenda.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 13:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas!
> A abençoada chuva já passou por aqui, ainda choveu bem, pena ter durado pouco.  O acumulado deve andar à volta de 1/2mm.
> Neste momento sigo com céu nublado, vento moderado com boas rajadas e estão *23,5ºC
> *
> O São Pedro, lá nos deu uma boa prenda.


Já parou e o sol já brilha, aqui choveu á volta de 3/ 4mm.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2017 às 13:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já parou e o sol já brilha, aqui choveu á volta de 3/ 4mm.


Não podemos esperar grande coisa nesta altura! Já foi bom, para refrescar e limpar um pouco o ar.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Não podemos esperar grande coisa nesta altura! Já foi bom, para refrescar e limpar um pouco o ar.


Pelo menos hoje já não tenho que regar, ainda enchi uma barrica com a chuva que caiu.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2017 às 16:35)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
De manhã ainda choveu 
2 mm
Temperatura atual de 25°C
Pressão a 1016 hPa
46% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2017 às 01:35)

Boas,
A noite de São Pedro segue bem fresquinha, à muito que não sentia tanto frio. Estão neste momento, *13,7ºC *com vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2017 às 12:05)

Bons dias,
Céu muito nublado 
Está um dia ventoso 
Mínima de 14°C
Atual de 22°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2017 às 14:37)

Boas,
Noite bem fresca, a mínima foi de *11,2ºC*
O dia segue com céu nublado, vento moderado de NW e estão *22,1ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

Boas,
Dia bastante fresco o de hoje, nem parece que estamos quase em Julho, máxima de *19.4ºc *e a mínima desceu dos 2 dígitos, *9.6ºc*.
O vento sopra bastante forte de NW.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2017 às 20:54)

Boas, 
Céu todo o dia co muitas nuvens , algum vento ...máxima de 23°C
Que bom seria o verão com esta temperatura! ....
Mínima de 14°C
Atual de 19,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2017 às 03:32)

11,9ºC por aqui. Em que mês estamos?


----------



## joselamego (30 Jun 2017 às 10:35)

Bons dias, 
Mínima de 11,5°C
Atual de 18°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2017 às 13:48)

Boas,
mais uma noite fria, mínima de *9.4ºc*, esta foi uma semana cá das minhas.
A partir de domingo a fornalha estará de volta.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2017 às 14:22)

Boas,
Mínima bem baixa, nem parece que amanhã começa Julho  Foi de *9,6ºC*
Neste momento estão *23,9ºC *com algumas nuvens.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Boa noite,
Mínima de 11,5°C
Máxima de 25°C
A partir de amanhã as temperaturas vão subir 
Atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fresquinha.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC

Amanhã, vem a lestada para aquecer o ambiente e a água do mar, que a nortada só veio estragar, que já estava nos 24ºC e já tenho saudades duma bela noite tropical.


----------

